# Far Cry 3 - Island Survival Guide



## natr0n (Aug 29, 2012)

This one looks more fun than 2 was.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking good, poor man's RDR a bit there with the hunting. Citra looks hot, but I had no idea that psycho in the first trailer (and poses on the box) is her bro. Does that mean he's actually a friendly too?

I hope this one combines all the best elements of FC1&2. Preferably fire propagation will remain a part of the equation and driving will be more FC2-like than FC1. Stealth was a bit better in FC1 though.

With natural predators replacing Trigens and combat hopefully being FC1 evolved, this could appeal to lots of players. I agree, so far it looks better than FC2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't wait for this game!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2012)

STILL not a sequel to FC1? jesus WTF between farcry and crysis can ANY company follow a story line?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 30, 2012)

I really liked FC2. Much better looking game than FC but the one thing that killed it for me were the respawning within seconds check-points. I could clear the check-point and then go around the corner just to immediately return and have it filled with enemy. If memory serves.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 30, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> STILL not a sequel to FC1? jesus WTF between farcry and crysis can ANY company follow a story line?



There was a story in FC worth supporting?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> There was a story in FC worth supporting?



i wouldnt know they didnt even try. Atleast the first one was a better game then waking up in a glitchy hot desert with malaria. that intro was so great i almost didnt want to uninstall it......


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought the story was much better in FC1 than 2, not voiced all that well in some respects, but better story. Most of those whom didn't like it just couldn't accept the sci fi elements, and with many, it seemed like it was more an extension of their loathing fighting the Trigens than the actual story itself.

FC 1 also had better combat and story balance. It wasn't a failed RPG meets FPS sandbox attempt like FC2, where buddy assist missions were over before you got there, convoys circled endlessly until you destroyed them, gliders were ill placed, and the villain talks the protagonist into suicide with his political mumbo jumbo.

That said, despite respawning AI at checkpoints being annoying if you attempted to casually drive through them in broad daylight, there were several ways to deal with it that actually broke up the gameplay and made it less monotonous.

To deal with checkpoints I resorted to buses, boats, driving through quickly at night with headlights off, or carefully circumnavigating them while crouched, and I rarely had any difficulty doing it. Now and then I'd even grab a mortar canon equipped vehicle and blast from a distance before driving through.

As far as whether they're proper sequels to FC, Ubi has obviously taken liberties with only offering a vague theme similarity, vs continuing the actual FC1 story. I think that decision was largely to distance themselves from CryTek's sci fi oriented theme though, which many didn't like. They wanted to glom off their success, while omitting elements that offended many. The only way to do it was to change the story entirely. IMO, they could have picked a MUCH better story than FC2 had though.


----------



## Kwod (Aug 30, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I really liked FC2. Much better looking game than FC but the one thing that killed it for me were the *respawning within seconds check-points.* I could clear the check-point and then go around the corner just to immediately return and have it filled with enemy. If memory serves.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169354

Problem solved, Dylans mod!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kwod said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169354
> 
> Problem solved, Dylans mod!!



get mod to fix annoying game machanics?


lol wut?


----------



## purecain (Aug 30, 2012)

far cry 1 was epic... its a damn shame crytek sold the franchise to ubi...

far cry 2 was a joke... i completed it in full dissapointment mode...

far cry 3 looks quite good, but why call it far cry... as with the second game it has nothing to do with the far cry story...


----------



## Kwod (Aug 30, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> get mod to fix annoying game machanics?
> 
> 
> lol wut?



Yes, why not?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kwod said:


> Yes, why not?



just seems like something i wouldnt buy a game because of. Users shouldnt need to make things to fix a game and any game that requires them shouldnt be bought.

imo


----------



## D007 (Aug 30, 2012)

2 was ahead of it's time. I'm looking forward to this. ^^


----------



## Kwod (Aug 30, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> just seems like something i wouldnt buy a game because of. Users shouldnt need to make things to fix a game and any game that requires them shouldnt be bought.
> 
> imo



True....vanilla sux, but add the Dylan Mod and you can play without the AI aggro.
Anyway, FC2 must be $5 somewhere, steam, ebay, so not a big outlay anymore.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 30, 2012)

It definitely looks good. I won't jump at it right away like I did with FC2. Ubi isn't exactly in high standing with me as a Dev/Publisher. 

I will wait until the reviews are out, see what bugs there are wait until it gets ironed out.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 4, 2012)

Far Cry 3 PAX 2012 Demo


----------



## natr0n (Sep 5, 2012)

*Island Survival Guide: Psychopaths, Drugs & Other Dangers*

[yt]-Ebb3Dg82qQ[/yt]


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks good, like Skyrim with guns. 2nd didn't interest me at all, didn't play FC1, but this looks good.


----------



## Kwod (Sep 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks good, like Skyrim with guns. 2nd didn't interest me at all, didn't play FC1, but this looks good.



You should pick up FC1, still looks good maxed out, has good degree of difficulty and pretty epic gun mechanics.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2012)

sadly it looks more like FC2 than FC1. i hope it doesnt have the same flaws.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> sadly it looks more like FC2 than FC1. i hope it doesnt have the same flaws.



How can you tell that from the video? It just shows open world play and selected sweet scene's. It's hard to judge picked limited gameplay footage.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How can you tell that from the video? It just shows open world play and selected sweet scene's. It's hard to judge picked limited gameplay footage.



The mechanics.

 its not a linear story, its open world (FC2)
its got heaps of scripted missions (FC2)
The grass burned and they thought it was impressive (it wasnt. FC2)
using money/currency to buy weapons (FC2)
checkpoints/enemy bases that you can capture. (new, but if the enemies respawn for no reason, then its FC2)


i could probably find more, but as someone who played both games the similarities really do lean towards it being more like FC2 than FC1. so long as they avoid the pitfalls of FC2, it should be great.

(the main problem was the overwhelming repetition, with never-ending respawning enemies at all the checkpoints)


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks to have some fun gameplay elements, but I'm a bit worried it will be noticeably more arcade than FarCry 1. Icons over enemies whom are visible through walls, over-saturated colors, bullet sponge enemies (and player too I assume) all spell a lack of tactical realism. I was a bit worried when they showed the first gameplay demo some time ago with arcade score points for each kill. I didn't see it here, so maybe that's an arcade mode. I just hope you can disable some of the HUD features like icons over enemies, and I don't care to be seeing them through walls either.

They didn't show enough of the fire to tell whether it has full on propagation or not, but I don't see how it's a negative. Most liked the propagating fire of FC2. It's certainly more of a tactical and useful kind of physics than the simple gimmickry of say HL2's teeter totters and what not. It had the potential to vary a lot in how you implemented it, how it spread, and what was affected by it. That's one thing I hope is every bit as good as it was in FC2, though with more green than dry foliage and less open windy plains, it's not going to spread as easily if they have it dialed in right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> The mechanics.
> 
> its not a linear story, its open world (FC2)
> its got heaps of scripted missions (FC2)
> ...



Yeah I never played FC1 so I had to ask. Though I got to say, this is the first time I have ever seen a Sandbox environment listed as almost a bad thing. Scripted missions though, thats usually a trait more on Linear non-sandbox games. It's the only real reason to go that route, because you can personalize the game more, like enemy pathing for flanking and tactics, where as a sand box game the AI doesn't really have those set paths so sometimes it doesn't look right.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I never played FC1 so I had to ask. Though I got to say, this is the first time I have ever seen a Sandbox environment listed as almost a bad thing. Scripted missions though, thats usually a trait more on Linear non-sandbox games. It's the only real reason to go that route, because you can personalize the game more, like enemy pathing for flanking and tactics, where as a sand box game the AI doesn't really have those set paths so sometimes it doesn't look right.



the problem was *not* that it was sandbox, but everything almost instantly reset to default the moment you were 10 meters away. so what you did had no effect. imagine skyrim if everything respawned 30 seconds after you killed it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> the problem was that it was sandbox, but everything almost instantly reset to default the moment you were 10 meters away. so what you did had no effect. imagine skyrim if everything respawned 30 seconds after you killed it.



Yeah thats a huge issue, but I would hope that obvious of a mistake wasn't made again. Sandbox games are all about effecting the world, it's what makes them cool.


----------



## Kwod (Sep 6, 2012)

Dylans mod addresses your complaints, that doesn't mean the game isn't somewhat tedious though...ie, IMO, it takes way too long to get the best weapons.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 9, 2012)

Far Cry 1 was amazing. Far Cry 2 was okay, but got bored of it quite fast. They should have named the game something else, not FC2. Hopefully the 3rd sticks to the original style.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good guys cant wait. I remember i bought my first upgrade for my pc for FC1. It was the good old 9800 pro. What a delight to play.


----------



## Phusius (Sep 9, 2012)

I pre-ordered this game off GMG, $32.95, a steal at the time.  Can't believe GMG offers such good pre-orders once in a blue moon, no one else does, not even Amazon.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 9, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> Looks good guys cant wait. I remember i bought my first upgrade for my pc for FC1. It was the good old 9800 pro. What a delight to play.


Nice, and I bought the 9700 PRO. For it's time, what a great card it was. Though, I do not remember which AMD Athlon CPU I had.


----------



## NHKS (Sep 11, 2012)

Far Cry 3: Optimized for AMD Radeon



> Over the past few months, we’ve been telling you all about our Gaming Evolved program, which collaborates with the industry’s top developers to make games look better and run faster for PC gamers. Today we are proud to announce the latest member of this initiative: Far Cry 3.
> 
> You are Jason Brody, a tourist stranded on a tropical island chain lost in a bloody conflict between psychotic warlords and indigenous rebels. Fighting to escape this beautiful but dangerous paradise, you’ll have to confront who you really are. Developed and published by Ubisoft, Far Cry 3 invites you on a journey through insanity, in which you’ll discover what you’re really made of, if you even live that long….
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> Looks good guys cant wait. I remember i bought my first upgrade for my pc for FC1. It was the good old 9800 pro. What a delight to play.



I bought the 9800 pro for Doom 3 and then out of no where Far Cry came out, and I picked it up at Walmart. At the time no other game looked as good as Far Cry, and I needed something to hold me over till Doom 3 came out. I was not disappointed! Far Cry was and still is a great game.  FC2 wasn't bad, but wasn't great either. The ship wreck in FC was awesome. I can remember just cranking up the settings and looking at the metal walls filled with rust and the lighting made it even better. I was running a 3000xp OC to a 3200xp with 2x 1gb DDR400 on a EPoX Nforce2 Ultra 400 motherboard (_I still have the screwdriver set and heatsinks it came with_).


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 12, 2012)

IMO there was far more wrong with FC2 than the insta-spawn checkpoints. That was only a problem if you adhered to extremely repetitive methods of navigation, eg: driving through them every time in broad daylight.

In getting creative and varying my nav methods, I actually enjoyed the game more. Between buses, boats, sneaking afoot and driving through fast at night with headlights off, I always had different ways I could effectively deal with them without getting bored just traveling around the same way every time.

To this day the most common complaint is still the checkpoint spawns, despite the crap story being every bit as much if not more of a problem, and one with no workarounds.


----------



## Depth (Sep 12, 2012)

A bit into FC2 I forgot all about the story and why I should care, there was no sense of progress except unlocking new guns and I just started faffing around with the IED's

Eventually I'd clear the first half of the game and run into the Jackal again who sounds like a guy who has been given a book containing dialogue and told to start reading. Part 2 was usually when I couldn't be bothered with the game anymore


----------



## Super XP (Sep 14, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Far Cry 3: Optimized for AMD Radeon


Wow, 7 vs. 7? Very interesting indead. Can't wait to see this in action.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 17, 2012)

*Gay Badgers, Suicide Bomber Monkeys*

[yt]Wl-yzk-YQvE[/yt]

lol this is good stuff hopefully pc gets it too


----------



## JerryDen (Sep 19, 2012)

I read the review of this game. I love the review of this game. I also saw the trailer of this game. Its looking very interesting. I can't wait for this game. 




.......................
Play Music Games Free Online For Girls or like musicgameslist on facebook @ http://www.facebook.com/MusicGamesList


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 19, 2012)

Depth said:


> A bit into FC2 I forgot all about the story and why I should care, there was no sense of progress except unlocking new guns and I just started faffing around with the IED's
> 
> Eventually I'd clear the first half of the game and run into the Jackal again who sounds like a guy who has been given a book containing dialogue and told to start reading. Part 2 was usually when I couldn't be bothered with the game anymore



lol same here and I've played it/tried to play it 3 times! (I just can't give up finishing games) And 3 times that I just couldn't continue past the beginning of part 2, after realizing it would be more of the same.

The game had potential. When you start playing it, it looks like a very good game and you can't understand other people's compaints, until you do. I started it a second time and thought "why did I hate this game again?", until I remembered. And yeah I did it a 3rd time too. Pure masochism. I don't know why I put me through that kind of shit. I just like to finish all games, so when I don't have other games or I'm tired of them I try some of the old ones that I never finished. Often times I don't have the saves (reformat), so I start over. Like I said pure masochism, or I'm naive and I think that 2 years have completely changed my perspective.

How all of this affects FarCry 3... it does look great... but I'm going to wait for a Steam sale, so that it doesn't hurt me if I have to stop playing half through...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh god please don't make it another "drive to the other side of the island, kill someone, then come back" rinse and repeat game. Ufff FarCry2 was awful.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 19, 2012)

LOL at all those "healing" animations. Totally ridiculous.


----------



## Kwod (Sep 21, 2012)

Far Cry 3 -- Island Survival Guide: Top of the foo...

Decent action trailer....


----------



## Phusius (Sep 21, 2012)

I pre-ordered this game awhile ago, GMG had it for 32.95 as a pre-order special once.  xD


----------



## Kwod (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a good feeling for this game, I just wonder about multiple play thru's...


----------



## natr0n (Oct 10, 2012)

*The Tribe : Meet Citra and Dennis*


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2012)

They revealed too much about the storyline, this is not right !!

Too many trailers about almost ( i hope theres more ) all characters...


----------



## Phusius (Oct 10, 2012)

freeze frame at 2:29 and u can see her nipples and tits.  lol xD


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2012)

Phusius said:


> freeze frame at 2:29 and u can see her nipples and tits.  lol xD



dont say that, or i'll have to remove the link


----------



## natr0n (Oct 19, 2012)

*Far Cry 3: Monkey Business*


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good I have much higher hopes for this than FC2. Looks like a proper sequel to FC1 even though it's not crytek doing it, which might be a good thing.


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/pZNgh4jqpeA

Far Cry 3 - Open World Walkthrough


----------



## Guitar (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome. Buying that for sure.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm gonna get it. I liked both the others. Far cry 2 was Great. I just hope they don't have all the crap weapons. Getting in a firefight and having your AK lock up was a total bitch. That and the Malaria always messing with you. The open world in FC 2 was the best thing and this looks to be even better.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 20, 2012)

IGN Live Presents: Far Cry 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0syC0cRXd_U

Far Cry 3 Multiplayer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xXp8vey4PJk


----------



## Guitar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, Will check that out when I get home. Hope I finish Absolution in time to start it when it releases.

Did he just reload the gun with the same clip? Far Cry 3 Multiplayer Trailer [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 21, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> http://youtu.be/pZNgh4jqpeA
> 
> Far Cry 3 - Open World Walkthrough



I'm glad to see they're fleshing out the RPG elements much better than in FC2, but they don't address some key things in that walkthrough.

Can you pick up ANY weapon, or just weapons at caches? I noticed he killed a guy that appeared to have an AK when he had only a pistol and didn't pick it up, then later picked up a shotgun at a highlighted cache.

If you can pick up any weapon, are they degraded and/or degrade rapidly as in FC2?

Are repairs in general necessary at all? If so, do you self repair them or take them to traders to be repaired?

Do you have to buy everything with money, or can you trade and/or sell things at traders?

This looks like it could be fun, but I'm still a bit skeptical about some of the overly arcade elements. I also hope the PC version looks WAY better than that console version does.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 21, 2012)

Eurogamer gave Far Cry 3... 10 out of 10.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 24, 2012)

Only up until this morning have I really looked into the new Farcry3, I never played the first one, but I did the second game. I thought the story plot was entertaining enough, good graphics and overall I fun experience. However I never did finish the game cause I found myself driving around in circles doing what seemed like meaningless missions and never progressing forward. 

Now FC3 looks to be very promising! I just stumble upon The Far Cry Experience which gave me a deeper look into this Vaas character. I feel Michael Mando did an excellent job in this game and now I am very interested in seeing where this story will take me. 

Too be honest, the first thing that got me interested in FC3 was the Samsung 840 ssd deal on Newegg for about $170. At first I just wanted just the drive and didn't care much about the free game, BUT now that I looked more into it, think I just might fork at the cash for both. 

This is the time of year to not be selfish I know, but man this seems like a really sweet deal.. so the question is.. _Should I do it? _


----------



## natr0n (Nov 24, 2012)

*Far Cry 3 Weapons Trailer*

[yt]NXzAcKNS4Es&oref[/yt]

every weapon is customizable


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 24, 2012)

natr0n said:


> NXzAcKNS4Es&oref
> 
> every weapon is customizable



Customizable weapons AND tattoo ranks??  Okay.. it's settled. I am getting this game.


*Edit:* DONE!!! My FC3 and my new 840 should arrive this Tuesday I can't wait for my early Christmas present!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 24, 2012)

Never liked tattoos until now. This is the most practical use of them I've seen, cool.

Does anyone know if fire propagates like in FC2 though? I've read a PC Gamer article that says it does, but I'd be more reassured if the actual dev trailers indicated so.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Never liked tattoos until now. This is the most practical use of them I've seen, cool.
> 
> Does anyone know if fire propagates like in FC2 though? I've read a PC Gamer article that says it does, but I'd be more reassured if the actual dev trailers indicated so.



dear god, lets hope it doesnt. it was craptastic in that game, with its hardcoded spread limits.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Eurogamer gave Far Cry 3... 10 out of 10.



I do not trust any 10 of 10 reviews. These days they hand out 10/10 scores like candy.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 24, 2012)

So long this game has heavy elements of the original and shares nothing with Parr 2, then I all in.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> dear god, lets hope it doesnt. it was craptastic in that game, with its hardcoded spread limits.



I fail to see how fire that doesn't propagate at all is better than propagation with scripted limits. At least it was such that you could look at the wind direction and use it to your advantage if the fire was placed well.

There has to be at least some limitations. Otherwise it would be possible to burn entire acres of land and it would not only reek havoc with the AI, but a lot of PCs as well in struggling to render it it all. 

I don't think you're seeing it from the dev's point of view, or even a practical gamer's perspective. Another problem with wild fire running a muck is it would be too easy to kill large groups of enemies.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I fail to see how fire that doesn't propagate at all is better than propagation with scripted limits. At least it was such that you could look at the wind direction and use it to your advantage if the fire was placed well.
> 
> There has to be at least some limitations. Otherwise it would be possible to burn entire acres of land and it would not only reek havoc with the AI, but a lot of PCs as well in struggling to render it it all.
> 
> I don't think you're seeing it from the dev's point of view, or even a practical gamer's perspective. Another problem with wild fire running a muck is it would be too easy to kill large groups of enemies.




it just didnt work well. nothing about that fire was natural in the way it spread, or how. you couldnt reliably use it, since it was so irregular.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> it just didnt work well. nothing about that fire was natural in the way it spread, or how. you couldnt reliably use it, since it was so irregular.



I was able to use it effectively at least half the time I employed it. Sure there were times when it burned out before I wanted it to, but that just meant I had to improvise and use other tactics instead of relying on just the fire itself. I don't recall ever not getting at least some kills with it when I used it though.

Personally I thought it's randomness at times was part of the appeal too. Wind doesn't always blow steadily and predictably. Sometimes I liked shooting the edge of a propane tank and watching it spew flames as it spun just to see what would catch on fire and how it would spread. 

Some of the best moments in the game were going into camps with a silenced weapon while staying hidden and commencing to create such havoc, then listening to the frantic Afrikaans banter. It was hilarious at times.

That said, it looks like FC3 overall will be much better, and I'm loving what I'm seeing of the RPG elements and all the nice spots to explore. Keeping propagating fire in the game will just further enhance the experience though IMO.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2012)

dont get me wrong, i also want propogating fire. i just dont want it done terribly like last time.


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Nov 25, 2012)

FarCry is a game ahead of it's time. FC2 was way inferior in all terms! You are an optimist who'll always find the glass half full, good for you 


WhiteNoise said:


> I really liked FC2. Much better looking game than FC but the one thing that killed it for me were the respawning within seconds check-points. I could clear the check-point and then go around the corner just to immediately return and have it filled with enemy. If memory serves.


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 25, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> I do not trust any 10 of 10 reviews. These days they hand out 10/10 scores like candy.


Me too . I will have an opinion after few hours of play . I hope it will be soon .


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Nov 25, 2012)

Same here.


irlandezul said:


> Me too . I will have an opinion after few hours of play . I hope it will be soon .


----------



## Law-II (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

Been looking at some of the walkthroughs [mission 1] that are appearing on the www and can say that I am not keen on the HUD and Way Marker, they seem a little intrusive / distracting; No option to toggle these at this time; hoping they patch this at some stage. 

nb: there is a poll on the Ubi forum under the heading; Far Cry 3 Discussion; sub heading "HUD still ruining the imersion level"  [attempting to  get this changed]

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> dont get me wrong, i also want propogating fire. i just dont want it done terribly like last time.



Can you mention any games that actually do it better, because I can't think of any? I'd also like to know what your idea of proper fire propagation in a game would be, because for the reasons I mentioned, it obviously has to be limited. You don't see many games doing it really.


----------



## april90 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi, I want to ask.
does AMD 6450 can handle FC3? 1gb ddr3 64bit digital alliance.
I never play FC before. should I play FC1 and 2 or not?


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2012)

april90 said:


> hi, I want to ask.
> does AMD 6450 can handle FC3? 1gb ddr3 64bit digital alliance.
> I never play FC before. should I play FC1 and 2 or not?



The original Far Cry is a MUST play for any PC gamer. Some people liked Far Cry 2, some didn't but it might be worth it to try out. Unfortunately the 6450 isn't very powerful, it will handle Far Cry no problem and it might be able to play FC2 okay on lower settings. Not sure about FC3 but most likely not.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2012)

april90 said:


> hi, I want to ask.
> does AMD 6450 can handle FC3? 1gb ddr3 64bit digital alliance.
> I never play FC before. should I play FC1 and 2 or not?



play the first game, for sure.


i doubt the card will run FC3 at any decent settings.


----------



## april90 (Nov 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> The original Far Cry is a MUST play for any PC gamer. Some people liked Far Cry 2, some didn't but it might be worth it to try out. Unfortunately the 6450 isn't very powerful, it will handle Far Cry no problem and it might be able to play FC2 okay on lower settings. Not sure about FC3 but most likely not.







Mussels said:


> play the first game, for sure.
> 
> 
> i doubt the card will run FC3 at any decent settings.



yes, 6450 is entry lvl card. and not specialized for gaming. 
setting low is okay. 

okay, i'll try the first sequel of the game. in case, FC3 is too big for 6450.
tnq.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 27, 2012)

I played the hell out of original Far Cry and really enjoyed it. It also had lots of good user made sp maps, some with multiple levels. I ended up making lots of videos of the game, many going for no scratch runs on Realistic.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 27, 2012)

played a lot of Far Cry 1, more than Doom 3 or Half Life 1 (they all came out the same year)


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice little crowbar for your box there snapshot, what capacity? I've seen some great deals on the Samsungs, but I opted for the Plextor M5P 128GB, mostly due to the proprietary firmware that keeps performance fast, which has a been a problem with most SSDs.

I was planning on using it just for OS and progs, but since I don't have a Smart Response MB yet, I'll probably be loading some games on it too. Hitman Absolution is one game where I often have to reload a checkpoint, and they often load slowly.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2012)

Far Cry was one of those games that really took me as a 'player" to the next level...
I was really immersed in the game and it's quality to detail...


----------



## erixx (Nov 27, 2012)

Custom maps downloaded in seconds so it was always fun to try them out....


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 27, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2012-11-26201928.jpg



awww, how come you have yours already??? wheres mine!

screw you newegg, playing favorites...


----------



## erixx (Nov 28, 2012)

PRELOADING FROM STEAM NOW Mmmmmmmm


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 28, 2012)

I cannot wait for this game!!!! Have to wait till Christmas though!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 28, 2012)

Unzipping files from capsule (that's a greenmangaming style of installing).


----------



## Guitar (Nov 28, 2012)

If only the GMG deal would allow you to buy it. I'm waiting otherwise, still have to finish Hitman. Maybe I'll ask for this one for Christmas, I've been buying way too many games out of the blue lately.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 28, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If only the GMG deal would allow you to buy it. I'm waiting otherwise, still have to finish Hitman. Maybe I'll ask for this one for Christmas, I've been buying way too many games out of the blue lately.



I was allowed and just played a little bit. It seems very promising. All maxed out it averages around 25 FPS on my machine ( at my native res of 1680x1050) but it's smooth. Will try to reduce MSAA (max is 8X). At a first glance the graphics look great.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 28, 2012)

Hitman Absolution is a game that can be played at a variety of frame rates, but I find anything below 40 FPS average on their built-in benchmark can result in choppiness at times. Then again I'm on an older (GTS 250) Nvidia card currently, and it's one of those games that tends to imply it's optimized for AMD in the intro screen. I'm sure when I get my 7970 soon it will be soaring at max settings @ 1080p quite easily.


----------



## erixx (Nov 28, 2012)

Target approaching observer's (me!) timezone, countdown initialized, en route to impact!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2012)

Release date Dec. 4th??? but I wanna play it now!


----------



## Law-II (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

*Update* an update has been released for Uplay that resolves issues with ingame overlay while connected

Edit: http://guide4games.com/index.php/fi...h-issue-low-fps-lag-no-sound-errors-and-fixes

For people that are getting *micro stutter*, Try this - C:\Users\#Username#\My Documents\my games\Far Cry 3\GamerProfile.xml [open notepad] drag GamerProfile.xml into notepad select format and change to wordwrap; next add MaxFps="60" =60fps [30=30fps] so on so forth. this needs to be entered behind ShowFPS="0" within the xml 

Note: this will help and was used in FC2 as a workaround

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry to read that.

Here it is absolutly perfect, max settings, HDOA and no Vsync, fluid play, solid game. SP & MP.


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, well, well, seems I am the lucky guy, because entering the FC3 forums it is only and only complaints of all kinds.... 
I have not installed the latest beta geforce drivers released for this game.

MP so far is well... shooting ranges of different flavours, just more of the same old MP limited maps: a complex, a shipwrech and run and gun. Kill cam is cool as it teaches you about how you got killed.

EDIT: technically a wonder but it has bugs for sure: everytime I load the game it starts from zero... sucks....

DIT2: seems that the first "mission" is not such, you have to finish it in one go. Then the game starts... Reminds me terribly the FC2 game.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anny one know how many cpu threads farcry3 supports?


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 30, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> Does anny one know how many cpu threads farcry3 supports?



seems like its comfy on 4 threads





and 2 cores 4 threads (i3 3220)





http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Far-C...y-3-Test-Grafikkarten-CPU-Benchmarks-1036726/


----------



## natr0n (Nov 30, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> Does anny one know how many cpu threads farcry3 supports?



I got 6 threads on my side evenly distributed , its well optimized for multicores.


----------



## nukemdukem (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Farcry 3 just came out and I just wanted to show off some of the campaign gameplay. Hopefully this helps you in deciding whether you want to buy the game or not.

http://youtu.be/WBKZ8H8WRUk


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2012)

*Appears you need to have permanent online connection to play Far Cry 3*

If the Far Cry 3 servers are down (as they are last time I checked), you will not be able to continue playing the game once you have gone to look at rucksack inventory in game.
Once you go back to game the game will freeze with the only option of exiting the game.


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2012)

It comes with the stupid (Console) warning "DO NOT TURN POWER OFF DURING GAME SAVING"...(as if PC users do that.....)

But is should come with "BETTER DO NOT UNPLUG THE INTERWEBS KID, OR YOU WILL HATE US"


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 30, 2012)

april90 said:


> hi, I want to ask.
> does AMD 6450 can handle FC3? 1gb ddr3 64bit digital alliance.
> I never play FC before. should I play FC1 and 2 or not?


It probably won't with any decent frame rate. The 6570 may !



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I cannot wait for this game!!!! Have to wait till Christmas though!



Yeah I probably will too. Or after because I'll be broke. Just think 
we could of saved that money from Warfighter and bought this


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 30, 2012)

Yea, I want this game bad! I just bought MW:BO2 to play with my brother.. My wife will kill me if I buy this as well... lol There to many good games coming out very soon.. To many games not enough monies.. lol

*EDIT: Plus I just talked her into letting me buy all new LED lights to hang on the house.. I just finished the house last night.. hehehe It's awesome.. lol *


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2012)

LED lights, yeaaah right.... that is investment mate!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2012)

Just taking a little a break from playing this game before I get back to it since the Far Cry 3 AU servers are up and running again.

Still haven't used many of the weapons available.
Mainly using the M700 Predator Sniper rifle which only comes with the Pre Orders.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 1, 2012)

Tip for maps.

You don't have to buy any it seems. Once you get the cell towers,the map will show on the mini-map screen instead of nothing.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2012)

natr0n said:


> Tip for maps.
> 
> You don't have to buy any it seems. Once you get the cell towers,the map will show on the mini-map screen instead of nothing.



Only maps you can purchase are to find the locations of other items.

far Cry 3 set my system to optimal settings and had been playing on optimal until now.
Using ultra showed no impact on performance at the screen res I play at.

I do have a problem with AA in game with the 12.8 drivers though, not that I need AA at my res.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 1, 2012)

Far Cry 3 review is ready
http://www.anothergames.com/reviews/fcr


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone Done the Mission ,where you need to Sneak into the Cavern to Retrieve a Privateer Costume?? How did you get in?? I keep getting seen, and I would love some help/Guidance. I'm All the way Down into the Part where you can see the Dock , and the Flame thrower guy's , but I've hit a wall and they Keep discovering me. Please Help.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2012)

If You find yourself in a similar situation to what I described in my previous post , then Check out this video I found on uTube. It helped me.

Far Cry 3 Walkthrough Part 30 Let's Play Gamep...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 2, 2012)

This is looking like a cool game and from what I've seen you do have access to NPCs and weapons in the editor, but one thing that really bugs me is why the heck did they choose to cloak the NPCs in a shadowy aura? 

It just looks so shoddy and I can't think of any reason for it. A game that has fairly detailed environment graphics, selectable FOV and choice of SSAO and HBAO shouldn't be using NPC effects that look like something out of a cell shaded game.

I can't help but be reminded of The Taken in Alan Wake every time I see one of these NPCs with this weird effect surrounding them. The game lacks some polish in ways. I can put up with the subtle flicker of textures here and there, but this is clearly a design choice that makes no sense and just doesn't fit the rest of the graphics.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 2, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> If You find yourself in a similar situation to what I described in my previous post , then Check out this video I found on uTube. It helped me.
> 
> Far Cry 3 Walkthrough Part 30 Let's Play Gamep...



Basically you are not allowed to do the smart thing, back track, throw a rock to distract the guard sitting down looking over the jetty and climb up the ladder to get to the way point.

You have to walk through the group of guards by throwing rocks at the far wall to get to the same way point otherwise the ladder needed to get on the boat will magically not be there.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 2, 2012)

Can anyone comment on my last post? Any of you with the PC game, do you know if there's a way to turn off this effect or edit it out in the game files?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 3, 2012)

@frag
Can you be more clear and post any images?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 3, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Can anyone comment on my last post? Any of you with the PC game, do you know if there's a way to turn off this effect or edit it out in the game files?



C:\Users\natr0n\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 3\GamerProfile.xml

you can edit in there perhaps



So is anyone getting motion sick/dizzy playing this game ?

It's making me feel sick lately after a few mins.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 3, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> @frag
> Can you be more clear and post any images?



I've only been stopping in here briefly lately due to catching up on a lot of work, so I don't have the time to search for pics right now. It's easy to see in any video I've seen of the game though. There's a dark shroud around NPCs. Has no one here really seen this? I can't imagine no one knows what I'm talking about, because it's quite easy to see, and looks horrible.

@natron,
From what I've heard that file only has basic menu settings in it and nothing extensive. As for motion sickness, doesn't the PC version allow you to adjust FOV in the menu? Try cranking it up higher, like at least to 85.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> It probably won't with any decent frame rate. The 6570 may !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know dude Warfighter is a pile of shit!

But im not paying for Far Cry. asking for it for christmas haha.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like SSAO looks the best and gives the best frames. 

Even though I've been reading HDAO looks better and is better optimized for ATI cards. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Far-C...3-Test-Grafikkarten-CPU-Benchmarks-1036726/2/

EDIT: I take it back. SSAO gave a very awkward black glow around characters under certain lighting. You don't get that with HDAO.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I want this game bad! I just bought MW:BO2 to play with my brother.. My wife will kill me if I buy this as well... lol There to many good games coming out very soon.. To many games not enough monies.. lol
> 
> *EDIT: Plus I just talked her into letting me buy all new LED lights to hang on the house.. I just finished the house last night.. hehehe It's awesome.. lol *



Pics or it didn't happen

On topic: Haven't decided if I want to pay full price for this game or wait for it to go on sale....


----------



## erixx (Dec 3, 2012)

I get sick only when riding the Quad.

SP is brilliant so far.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> On topic: Haven't decided if I want to pay full price for this game or wait for it to go on sale....



I looked into this A few day's ago , and it looks like they are ONLY for ingame use.:shadedshu


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 3, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Looks like SSAO looks the best and gives the best frames.
> 
> Even though I've been reading HDAO looks better and is better optimized for ATI cards.
> 
> ...



Great, thanks for the info. I got the 4 in 1 coupon to get the game free when I bought my 7970, which I just got yesterday. Stoked about seeing what the HDAO looks like.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 3, 2012)

@frag
Ok, now i got what you mean. I have seen that too! 
But i would suggest lowering all specs down


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 3, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Great, thanks for the info. I got the 4 in 1 coupon to get the game free when I bought my 7970, which I just got yesterday. Stoked about seeing what the HDAO looks like.



HBAO and SSAO will give the black shadow on everything. So you will want to use HDAO.

By the way, motion sickness all the way for me. I sit back and watch my son playing.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 3, 2012)

Completed the main story line.
Be careful at the very end 

I'll be giving this game another play through but this time I will use the big guns more than sniping.

Also a friend has just bought the game so I'll be playing co-op which will be nice.
Seems multiplayer is a joke unfortunately due to lack of dedicated server.

Can't say I have felt sick from the motion blur while using any of the vehicles.
I have heard of people getting affected in this way by games though.
Sleeping Dogs is one example.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought this pile of bad guys was funny. I was camping in a corner since this mission was a bitch.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 3, 2012)

So far the game is a lot of fun. Much better than FC2 in so many ways!

I'm playing the game on Ultra and it looks great but its not perfect. Lots and lots of detail. I dig it.

Can we pilot the heli's parked around the island?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 4, 2012)

I tried this with the new catalyst beta driver. I get more fps, but still get motion sick feeling.
It's the swaying movement. 

Even my brother played and told me he felt same way.

I'm gonna give up on it for now till something comes along to fix this. literally about to puke.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 4, 2012)

natr0n said:


> I thought this pile of bad guys was funny. I was camping in a corner since this mission was a bitch.



haha I've played games like this before.. they just keep coming maaaan!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2012)

These are the graphics I wanted to see in Skyrim and the foundation for what HL3 should be able to look like.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

Outside of the spotty performance I'm just not getting into this. The "Crafting" thing is a bit tedious and not really Far Cry. I picked it up a little cheaper on my favourite game retailer, even got the the "Lost Expeditions" Edition.

 I tried the new AMD Beta's they helped a bit on performance but I am just running it on "Optimal" with 2xMSAA. The FPS still bounces all over the place 60fps one second 2 steps later drops to 30. 

The one thing I did enjoy was hunting with the Bow made it MUCH easier. But this whole running around looking for junk to craft with just irks me. If I wanted to craft I would play Skyrim...

I will sit on it for a bit, I certainly have lots of other games to play while this one "settles"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2012)

AMD PERFORMANCE Drivers for For Cry 3


----------



## RCoon (Dec 4, 2012)

Just started playing this last night, after having it installed since release. Put everything on max and just turned MSAA off and got a steady 60fps on my system, which so far is pretty damn nice for a good looking game. I have successfully hunted dear with my jeep bonnet twice, and for some strange reason i cant find a single boar for a damn ammo pouch, and using the sniper rifle with only 10 bullets is a little tedious.
Going silent and stealthy with the sniper with silencer and long range scope and bow with long range reticule. Loving the game so far, the whole crafting thing is a nice addition (provided you can find a boar and run it over with said vehicle). I would like to see a tonne more weapons, like the fact there are only 3 pistols etc.
Nothing irritated me too much yet, although the AI is really retarded when I'm sneaking up on them.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I know dude Warfighter is a pile of shit!
> 
> But im not paying for Far Cry. asking for it for christmas haha.



Yep, me too !


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 4, 2012)

New patch downloading.


Map Editor:
-	Fix a Map Editor crash at launch when the windows user account contains language-specific characters.


----------------------------------------------
Single Player fixes for the patch:
----------------------------------------------

-	Fix the "View Leaderboard" and "Start Trial" buttons in the World Map.
-	Improve stability when the user is quitting to desktop.


----------------------------------------------
Release note – PC patch 1.01
----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------
Multiplayer fixes for the patch:
----------------------------------------------

General:
-	Improved overall Multiplayer stability and performance.
-	Added SHOW TOP, SHOW YOU, PAGE UP and PAGE DOWN options in Leaderboards.
-	Fix the voice chat issue that would mute players by default.
-	Lobby chat can now be accessed when a controller is connected

Co-op:
-	Fixed graphical issues on loading screen hints.
-	Fixed the issue that would prevent maps from being displayed or randomized the first time a user enters Public Co-op.
-	Health regeneration option no longer has inverted functionality.
-	"Flare gun" kills are no longer considered as Assist kills.

PVP: 
-	Fixed ground texture resolution.
-	Grass surrounding fire spawns no longer remain red on Firestorm maps.

Map Editor:
-	Improved white objects thumbnails legibility.
-	Users can now start a private match in 1 player on user created maps.

----------------------------------------------
Single Player fixes for the patch:
----------------------------------------------

-	Improved game stability and performance.
-	Fixed issues with flickering on specific water textures.
-	Fixed small UI glitches related to different display resolutions.
-	 “Weapon cache” mission: Mission Zone and Mission Marker no longer stays on mini-map and on screen after mission completion.
-	Crafting items are now auto selected when entering a new crafting category
-	Added sound when zooming in and out the camera with the mouse scroll button


----------



## Law-II (Dec 4, 2012)

1.02 patch notes 2012-12-04 

New patch released a new patch for FarCry 3 today. See the patch notes below.
*To download the patch, all you have to do is restart the game*.
 ----------------------------------------------
 Release note – Patch 1.02
 ----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------
 Multiplayer fixes for the patch:
 ----------------------------------------------

PVP:
 - Fixed some issues with user created maps when more than 8 players were playing them.
 - Improved matchmaking for both Multiplayer and Co-op modes.
 - Improved team balancing when playing in party.
 - Fixed issues with Live balancing patch system.


Map Editor:
 - Fix for the Map Editor crash at launch when the PC user contains language-specific characters.


----------------------------------------------
 Single Player fixes for the patch:
 ----------------------------------------------

- Fixed issue where players fall through the world when not connected to the Ubisoft servers.
 - Fixed the "View Leaderboard" and "Start Trial" buttons in the World Map.
 - Improved stability when quitting to desktop.
 - Fixed issue with leaderboards.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 4, 2012)

Let the download begin!!!!!!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 4, 2012)

Have fun.
I'm on my second play through and waiting for a friend to complete the main story so we can begin co-op.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2012)

whats the cheapest way to buy this at the moment?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> whats the cheapest way to buy this at the moment?



G2play has it pretty cheap (30% off for Standard 34% for Lost Expeditions Edition) I haven't checked out GMG or others I picked mine up at G2Play like I usually do.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 4, 2012)

greenmangaming has it for 35$ after using this code: GMG30-DEC01-ARFC9


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2012)

doesnt show up on GMG for me.

$35 Au on G2P tho


----------



## Guitar (Dec 4, 2012)

GMG does NOT SELL Far Cry 3 to at least US. I haven't bought it because of this reason. I wish I had skipped Hitman and got this instead.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone ever figured out how these sites get their codes?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Has anyone ever figured out how these sites get their codes?



It could be their own website, or an organization of people who work together, so only them has the codes.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2012)

*Confusing installation*

Hey quick question: 

So I got the free dl code when I purchased a Samsung ssd and followed the instruction to download the game. I first received to files (see below)

_FarCry3_DownloadManager_en_

_FC3_Pre_Order_Bonus_Lost_Expeditions_Unlock_Guide_EN.pdf_


* I opened the first application (DLM) and it extracted a ton of rar files into my default downloads folder, following the dl of "Uplay" which looks like a program similar to Steam or Origin. From there I would assume FC3 to be in my "Games Library" , but nothing shows up  I  do not see an exe. file anywhere to launch the game and it is shown to have been installed in my Program Files (x86). How do I play this damn thing? it's very confusing for me at this point.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 5, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I opened the first application (DLM) and it extracted a ton of rar files into my default downloads folder, following the dl of "Uplay" which looks like a program similar to Steam or Origin. From there I would assume FC3 to be in my "Games Library" , but nothing shows up



You didn't say whether you went to the DL folder to collectively extract all those rar files. Once you do, I assume it then shows just the same as install files would on an install disc. You would  then click the setup exe in that group of files and run the install. From what I've read, after the game installs the exe to launch it is in the bin folder, but I would think the install process would put a shortcut on your desktop.

BTW, can anyone that's installed the latest (1.02) patch elaborate on whether the sp performance is better, same or worse with it? I'm not sure I want to install it. It doesn't seem to have any performance fixes for sp.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> You didn't say whether you went to the DL folder to collectively extract all those rar files. Once you do, I assume it then shows just the same as install files would on an install disc. You would  then click the setup exe in that group of files and run the install. From what I've read, after the game installs the exe to launch it is in the bin folder, but I would think the install process would put a shortcut on your desktop.



Okay, so I located the exe file in the bin folder that should launch the game, it then directs me to Uplay/ games and there is a button "Go to play" when I click it I get an Activation key window pops up. Well since I only got this piece of paper with my sdd I would assume that was the key, but it didn't work???? Grrrrr This is some bs right here! I have never had so many issues when installing a game, but then again I never own a cd-less Ubisoft game either.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 5, 2012)

Did the DL code included with the drive actually HAVE an activation key, or was it sent via email? Did you check your email for an activation key, including the junk folder?

If no key was sent and/or the one listed does not work, try entering it again. If it still doesn't work, try contacting Ubi about it. Be prepared to send them anything confirming purchase and DL code.

Whatever you do, don't get pissed and give up. I've read people say sometimes they get a better deal out of it when cyber-clerical mistakes happen.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Did the DL code included with the drive actually HAVE an activation key, or was it sent via email? Did you check your email for an activation key, including the junk folder?
> 
> If no key was sent and/or the one listed does not work, try entering it again. If it still doesn't work, try contacting Ubi about it. Be prepared to send them anything confirming purchase and DL code.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't get pissed and give up. I've read people say sometimes they get a better deal out of it when cyber-clerical mistakes happen.




Update: {edit at 10:08pm}

Okay so I reinstalled the game with my anti-virus turned off and presto! the game installed correctly, Turns out the av program had automatically quarantined a couple files from the download. As for the activation key problem.. You were right FM, it was provided in my UBIShop - Order Confirmation email. Haha now I feel silly for not seeing it before  The key was in small print and sorta blended in with the purchase information. 

Thanks for the help Frag Maniac, I really do appreciate it! Now is _Time to Play!!!_


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 5, 2012)

Well YEE HAH (sorry, just got done watching Hatfields and McCoys).

Yeah it's a common mistake actually. People get in a hurry to play the game and they don't think about checking email for an activation key. And if an exe is missing after an install, good chance an AV prog quarantined it. 

Hope my DLs on me free copies of Sleeping Dogs, Hitman Absolution and Far Cry 3 don't take forever.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

Well if the guy comes thru to buy my Zune this evening I should have it tonight. Target has it in stock. I'm pretty jacked about this game. Got burned on MOH Warfighter, total turd. Aftermath for BF3 just came out and it may be the best map pack of the whole premium bunch. Some gaming this weekend. Yeah Phenom I know I said I was gonna wait for it on X-mas. Can't and I don't use the Zune at all. It just gathers dust.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2012)

this game was so disappointing. it started out so strong


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 5, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> this game was so disappointing. it started out so strong



I feel it is lacking something.
As if content has been with held for future DLC.
But I could just be hoping.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2012)

the co-op isn't open world. the multiplayer is your standard Call of Duty loadout. the single player is where the game shines. the character that replaces the other character halfway through the game isn't nearly as strong and the story falls flat all the way to the end. I lost motivation to play. I really wanted my Tyler Durden ending but the game plays it straight which is the most disappointing part.


----------



## Novulux (Dec 5, 2012)

So I'm stuck with a shop1231bdsf name, and they sad there is nothing they can do. I thought I was logging on to my other UPlay account when I simply logged in with an email, but apparently my main account used another email. The name seriously looks stupid in multiplayer..


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 5, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## purecain (Dec 6, 2012)

loving this game... i cant put it down...


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2012)

I loaded it and it won't even open. Must be Microsoft Essential causing it.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 6, 2012)

Been playing it like mad since DLing it. Kinda skipping a lot of side quests and storming through the missions for upgrades and to see how she feels. I have to agree on some of the comments. The characters and story seem to get worse as you go on. 



Spoiler



Buck seems to = a cheesy version of The Jackal from FC2. What is it with Ubi always wanting to put crazy psychos in their FC games? They write excellent AC stories for the most part, why do they struggle so to make a good FC story?


HDAO as mentioned does bring a HUGE improvement to the sharpness of the NPC silhouettes, but this is yet another game who's frame rates fluctuate wildly, causing a bit of choppiness in places. HDR is beautiful upon sunrise, and the TOD cycle is fairly good, but in some respects the graphics are inconsistent. You see noticeable texture pop-ins for instance while hang gliding.

So far it's looking like this is a game to play for the action, stealth and variety of weapons, hunting, crafting, etc. Just watch out for those damn animals!


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2012)

So I loaded it and updated it, but when it tries to open the game I get this message. 
"*There was a problem starting your game. Make sure you have no other games running the Ubisoft Game Launcher. If the problem persists try reinstalling the game*."

I have reinstalled it 3 times now. Used a different folder once. Shut down all anti virus and spyware programs. Any ideas ? This is on the Fergie gamer on my specs.
Vista 64 bit SP2 ! Oh and I don't have any other Ubisoft games.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 6, 2012)

Guys, are this game's patches layered or cumulative? In other words does the 2nd patch include the first one?


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Guys, are this game's patches layered or cumulative? In other words does the 2nd patch include the first one?


No it is seperate ! I think I figured out my problem I'm reinstalling it. I had the wrong disk in. I haven't had a retail game for so long I forgot about that. I hope that is the problem. I assume if you have the disk version the Number one disk has to be in to play it ? Most games tell you that though.

Nope it still says Theres a problem starting the game. Yeah no shit !

OK figured it out. You have to uninstall the Uplayer too, and then reinstall everything. Won't get to play tonight, by the time I'm done it'll be 3.5 until I have to get up for work. Fuck UBI games are a Pain  in the ass ! Fun, but they make you work for it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2012)

The sea life in this game is so diverse and well done it could be its own underwater game.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Guys, are this game's patches layered or cumulative? In other words does the 2nd patch include the first one?



They are two different patches even though the the 1.02v also lists the fixes for 1.01v. You can select the FC3 Updater in the bin file to manually download both.




boise49ers said:


> OK figured it out. You have to uninstall the Uplayer too, and then reinstall everything. Won't get to play tonight, by the time I'm done it'll be 3.5 until I have to get up for work. Fuck UBI games are a Pain  in the ass ! Fun, but they make you work for it



Tell me about it.. my installation of this game was a pain too, but it was still human error on my part.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 6, 2012)

After installing the latest patch my game was running like shit. I had to turn the shadaows and post FX to high from Ultra. (Game played fine before with those settings maxed out.) Strange. Usually patches increase performance. To be honest I don't think the visuals in this game are to die for anyway so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> After installing the latest patch my game was running like shit. I had to turn the shadaows and post FX to high from Ultra. (Game played fine before with those settings maxed out.) Strange. Usually patches increase performance. To be honest I don't think the visuals in this game are to die for anyway so I'm not worried about it.




BF3 does that to me and then it comes to mind to update my GPU driver. That usually fixes it. I'm Nvidia though. I was Red for about ten years prior to going to the 670. Though I had a GTX460se in my back up machine. Now basically I'm all green except my Laptop with the APU.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm green and red. (Funny I find naming them by color strange.)

But I have multiple computers with both Nvidia and AMD. I buy whichever brand has the best bang for the buck card.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay, okay.. I gotta tell you guys how hilarious this mission was for me.. 

So I snuck in close to take over a small enemy outpost and noticed a tiger coming in close on the east side of the camp. While scoping out the area with my camera, an enemy dog run off to attack the incoming tiger which in turn alerted the pirates to save their dog, this was the perfect distraction for me to move into the camp and destroy their alarm. Then all of a sudden to my surprise... the_ tiger killed all the pirates _and the outpost was conquered. THANKS TIGER


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah I don't get how these tigers can take out entire platoons of men. I watch them all shoot the tiger but the tiger never dies, just kills them all.

But if I stumble onto one in the jungle (before he pounces on me) I can take them out with half a clip.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 6, 2012)

For those that don't know, flame thrower is a great last ditch gun against predators. Kills them almost instantly, and scares off any others around.


----------



## Depth (Dec 6, 2012)

I always snipe the cage door and watch them fight eachother out. 

I also take a lot of photos of the whole deal with the camera for no other purpose than imagining the main character laughing and posting them online.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Okay, okay.. I gotta tell you guys how hilarious this mission was for me..
> 
> So I snuck in close to take over a small enemy outpost and noticed a tiger coming in close on the east side of the camp. While scoping out the area with my camera, an enemy dog run off to attack the incoming tiger which in turn alerted the pirates to save their dog, this was the perfect distraction for me to move into the camp and destroy their alarm. Then all of a sudden to my surprise... the_ tiger killed all the pirates _and the outpost was conquered. THANKS TIGER
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1162302/



If your Recon'ing a Camp for a take over, Look for the Animal Cage that Basically All Camp's have, Take a Sniper Rifle, and Shoot the Front Door of the Cage. (Careful NOT to Shoot the animal). If you use silenced(or Not) , the Pirates, Get a NICE surprise, and you Get an easy take over.  Work's Great for Me.

Also , To all. I found a Glitch , where you Can Go to A Specific Co ordinate on the Ocean , and The ENTIRE ocean just Disappears(Water) , and You Get to walk on the Sea Floor. Also the Fish Still behave Like the water is Still there(Watch out For Flying Shark's ).
It's around  X-291.9 + or - 15 degrees
                  Y-304.9 + or - 15 Degrees
I had Fun with it , maybe you will too. (FYI, Make sure your in/on a water Craft, or you'll fall to your death, Since it's deep)


----------



## Depth (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> If your Recon'ing a Camp for a take over, Look for the Animal Cage that Basically All Camp's have, Take a Sniper Rifle, and Shoot the Front Door of the Cage. (Careful NOT to Shoot the animal). If you use silenced(or Not) , the Pirates, Get a NICE surprise, and you Get an easy take over.  Work's Great for Me.



Doesn't work as good when you get to the second island where the Heavies are more prominent. If stealth fails, either explosives or an LMG will be needed to take the bastards out. 

I found that the flamethrower excels at taking them down but I am struggling a bit against the Heavy Flamers. My current tactic when spotted is to run into some thick foilage and use a molotov cocktail when they follow me.

You can lay some C4 next to a landmark before you start on taking an outpost, if it goes haywire you can detonate it when they follow. Go back and pick it up if successful (also makes a nice diversion should you need one, i.e. infiltrating the outpost from the other side to go in and smash the alarms)

Edit: I ran into an outpost once that was guarded by no less than 5 heavies. Took down two of them but was too hasty and got spotted, and of course I hadn't made my way to shut off the alarms yet. The alarm pulled in not two but three full cars of baddies, in addition to the 3 Heavies pounding away with machine guns. Eventually I won but about $900 in ammunition was needed.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 7, 2012)

Tigers can wipe out a camp full of regular troops, but if there's a sniper or heavy there, the tiger is going to die.

Just had the boss fight against



Spoiler



the giant. His minions are going to be tough on the hardest difficulty level unless I crank up the brightness a bit.


There's one thing I find odd about the graphics in low light conditions. Although reducing color to black and white is realistic, it tends to look too shimmery. Hard to describe, kinda like a negative of a photo where the details of the objects become shimmering white for faint light reflections, with black outlines. This is most noticeable in dark areas of caves that have sculptured stone.

I had trouble deploying



Spoiler



the parachute when using the wing suit, I actually had to land in the water close enough to the objective to avoid failing mission.


I chalk it up to the game's buggy key mapping. Early on in the game I had trouble not being able to get out of the vehicle that Dennis drives you in. I had to rebind Interact to E. I have yet to solve this one though. It's bound to L Shift btw.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Depth said:


> Doesn't work as good when you get to the second island where the Heavies are more prominent. If stealth fails, either explosives or an LMG will be needed to take the bastards out.



Yeah , that's True. I got Pretty Grumpy with FC3 today When I Realized that Killing 3 Civilians Concurrently Get's you Killed by the Damn Game.

Also you Get More $$ and loot if you let them Trigger the alarm, So I just Let them, and reap the reward. Plus I like Killing juggernauts.As for the Heavies, One shot to the Chest With the Special Sniper Rifle in the Store, (the Red one) , and they're DEAD.

I figured since I beat the Damn Game , I could do what I wanted. Oh-Well.


----------



## Depth (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahaha I was just about to start ninja-clearing an outpost when I suddenly heard a ton of shouting and gunfire. Some rebels had decided to take for a drive in a technical. They just parked a few 30 metres or so from the location and completely obliterated EVERYTHING that moved, even the two tigers in the cage. Because it wasn't *me*; nobody activated the alarm  

+1500XP for hiding in a bush.

After everything was dead they just drove off, didn't say a word. Then another car showed up to occupy the place complimenting me on a job well done but worrying about a counterattack. If anyone in this unorganized rabble would have shown a single speck of leadership or coordination they could easily win the conflict outright.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah , that's True. I got Pretty Grumpy with FC3 today When I Realized that Killing 3 Civilians Concurrently Get's you Killed by the Damn Game.



Just be glad the AI don't have a hive mind. For instance there's a part later on in the game where you obtain a disguise of a certain non native troop type. I ran into one of them by mistake driving up to one of the towers as I was unlocking the last of them.

The few that were there all opened fire on me and after I killed them a few more came. I was worried I'd blown my cover and rep with them, but the ones that came investigating were just looking for who did it and after I killed them and encountered more such troops elsewhere, they were none the wiser.

AI wise, a pretty good game, it's the weird story and characters I have issues with.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2012)

when you get the uniform they don't bug you at all. one of the towers has like 3 soldiers literally in front of the ladder. they don't care.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the game so far and it plays really good on my laptop too. Toned it down to medium graphics , but it still looks great. I do see it'll have a bit of a learning curve, but so did FC2. Multiplayer is better then I expected, but I just bought Warfighter a month ago and was totally disappointed. It is a bit CODish , but I can live with that. If I want BF3ish , Aftermath just got released.


----------



## erixx (Dec 9, 2012)

SETTINGS:

Is there anyway to hack and give the far distance landscape more definition? It is quite a contrast to the higly detailed closer distance, sometimes it looks cartoonish.

thx


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 11, 2012)

erixx said:


> SETTINGS:
> 
> Is there anyway to hack and give the far distance landscape more definition? It is quite a contrast to the higly detailed closer distance, sometimes it looks cartoonish.
> 
> thx


Have you tried forcing AF to 16x in your GPU control panel?


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 11, 2012)

I've almost finished the game, its pretty good but its annoying when my wallet fills up all the time when I'm collecting loot.

 I have unlocked the bigger wallets so I can carry 10 grand, but it still fills up all the time. The other problem is I have bought every single gun, every single attachment like scopes and magazines etc for every gun. The only way left to spend money is on paintjobs, so I have to buy 6 paintjobs for every gun just to get rid of cash.

 Anyone found another way to spend money? Oh I just thought of something I could play poker but with my luck I would win and my wallets full again lol. Either I'm missing something or its a flaw in the game. I'm the kind of guy that collects all the loot and hidden items so its a bit annoying.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> I've almost finished the game, its pretty good but its annoying when my wallet fills up all the time when I'm collecting loot.
> 
> I have unlocked the bigger wallets so I can carry 10 grand, but it still fills up all the time. The other problem is I have bought every single gun, every single attachment like scopes and magazines etc for every gun. The only way left to spend money is on paintjobs, so I have to buy 6 paintjobs for every gun just to get rid of cash.
> 
> Anyone found another way to spend money? Oh I just thought of something I could play poker but with my luck I would win and my wallets full again lol. Either I'm missing something or its a flaw in the game. I'm the kind of guy that collects all the loot and hidden items so its a bit annoying.



the game has some pacing issues.


----------



## erixx (Dec 11, 2012)

Being the game in a 3rd world area, the option to get rid of money by donating to a NGO is imperious! Or support the building of hospitals and schools in those villages!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 11, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> I've almost finished the game, its pretty good but its annoying when my wallet fills up all the time when I'm collecting loot.
> 
> I have unlocked the bigger wallets so I can carry 10 grand, but it still fills up all the time. The other problem is I have bought every single gun, every single attachment like scopes and magazines etc for every gun. The only way left to spend money is on paintjobs, so I have to buy 6 paintjobs for every gun just to get rid of cash.
> 
> Anyone found another way to spend money? Oh I just thought of something I could play poker but with my luck I would win and my wallets full again lol. Either I'm missing something or its a flaw in the game. I'm the kind of guy that collects all the loot and hidden items so its a bit annoying.



Bought all the maps? They can get pretty pricey.

Well I think I have the spotty performance licked. Was a combination of FordGT90's LAA(The game is not Large Address Aware) and disabling the uPlay Overlay. With that it never dropped below 55 if ever. I re-enabled the Overlay as a first test and right way it was doing the weird dips again. 
I will flip LAA off again just for confirmation but the Overlay is definitely causing problems.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay this is something that has been bothering me for the past week or so. There is like this invisible mirror-ish outline of my gun in some of the cut away scenes (even on the Radio Tower cutaways), but it doesn't happen all the time. Is this a glitch within the game or an issue with my card improperly performing with the video settings? See pics below:

Do you see my ak47?



Spoiler












How about now? 



Spoiler


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah and I was bit hasty with my solution. While it's a bit more consistent it's still doing those weird random dips...


----------



## erixx (Dec 11, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Have you tried forcing AF to 16x in your GPU control panel?



You mean Ansiotropic Filtering right?, 'cos AA 16X (over in-game max 8x) makes it looking yet nicer, but not better in the distances. 

Ok tested AF and the distance is still washed out. Will look for a tweak ...

Found a list of tweaks and no, nothing makes this better.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 11, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> Anyone found another way to spend money? Oh I just thought of something I could play poker but with my luck I would win and my wallets full again lol. .



Crack and Hookers will drain it fast


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2012)

anyone know a fix to the problem where far cry 3 eats your save games? (or more accurately, they're still there but the game doesnt see them to load them)


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 11, 2012)

Saw this solution on another site - hope this works

Go to your file where the game is saved, example Computer/C; program files (x86)/ Ubisoft/ Farcry3/ bin and find the file FC3Updater, right click it and go to properties>Compatibility tab and towards the bottom you will see a check box for run this program as administrator (Check the box and hit apply) do the same for the farcry3 exe(application) file as well and you should be good to go


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2012)

nope, didnt work 

anyone got a save game after all the tutorial crap, so i can skip wasting 30 minutes each time i try this?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I played some Co-op today(Actually I played alot of it) It's a completely different story with different characters(There's an Intro Film you can watch to get the plot) It's really quite fun. But of course between the P2P hosting and the inconsistent performance it can get pretty frustrating too. It would be pretty much awesome if it wasn't "hiccuping" all the time.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> anyone know a fix to the problem where far cry 3 eats your save games? (or more accurately, they're still there but the game doesnt see them to load them)



Sorry for the double post but I feel bad for Mussels. I found THIS over on the Steam forums and it does make sense seeing as uPlay uses Cloud Saves. Certainly worth a try anyway


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2012)

still no luck :/


i've got the savegame files, but i cant make the game recognise them.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't seem to get FRAPS to work with this game, any ideas? Or maybe use a different program? I decided to max all settings to see how my Asus DCII 570 would handle everything, so far feels very smooth but I am curious what my frame rates are.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 12, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I can't seem to get FRAPS to work with this game, any ideas? Or maybe use a different program? I decided to max all settings to see how my Asus DCII 570 would handle everything, so far feels very smooth but I am curious what my frame rates are.



I use Dxtory and it works great. Shows FPS and all and barely impacts my game FPS, if you are curious on the results then link to my vids is in my signature. I also use the Lagarith Codec.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I use Dxtory and it works great. Shows FPS and all and barely impacts my game FPS, if you are curious on the results then link to my vids is in my signature. I also use the Lagarith Codec.



I've yet to try Lagarith in DxTory because it won't work with RawCap, which requires DxTory's own codec. Since getting the 7970 I imagine there's a lot of games I can record at 720p without lag even on one HDD, but my HDD isn't all that fast too, so.

I've run DxTory in the background of Hitman Absolution just for the frame counter, but what's weird is that game seems to launch inconsistently with DxTory. Sometimes the counter won't appear at first, and sometimes I get a black screen until I mouse click, but once the game and the counter are running, all is good.


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 12, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Bought all the maps? They can get pretty pricey.
> 
> .



Yep, bought everything. I had to buy every single paintjob for every single gun to get through to the end and collect all the loot. Seems silly you have to do that, or deliberately lose at poker just to collect all the loot.

Anyway I finished the game last night. Collected every single relic, lootbox and letters etc. The ending was pretty good I thought, fun game overall.

 The game ran like a dream on my PC, no problems with save games, graphics was perfect and ran smooth as butter on mostly max settings.


----------



## erixx (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry,  but do you mean that some of the "useless" loot, like poker cards qare usefull later in the game??? thx.

is there a way to "store" loot in your savehouse, without selling or dropping it?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't see any real problem with maxing your wallet, esp if you've got so much stuff you don't need to buy anymore. You can still loot items too.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 12, 2012)

erixx said:


> Sorry,  but do you mean that some of the "useless" loot, like poker cards qare usefull later in the game??? thx.
> 
> is there a way to "store" loot in your savehouse, without selling or dropping it?



Nah the cards are just loot but they are one of the more valuable ones tho.

Oh and I have no issues running FRAPS but then I don't use the overlay I use my G15 but it takes screenshots just fine tho. I would bet it's probably a conflict with the uPlay overlay. Printscreen just gets me a black screen.


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 13, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I don't see any real problem with maxing your wallet, esp if you've got so much stuff you don't need to buy anymore. You can still loot items too.



 Well actually sometimes you cant. If the loot box has items and cash you can still loot it with a full wallet and just take the item. But if the loot box only has cash you cant loot it, and the icon remains on the map.

  In other words if you want to loot every box and have them disappear off the map you need space in your wallet.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I use Dxtory and it works great. Shows FPS and all and barely impacts my game FPS, if you are curious on the results then link to my vids is in my signature. I also use the Lagarith Codec.



How do you like the game so far Kurgan ? They sure have a lot of 
stuff coming at yuh all the time. You sure can't just wander around. 
You learn to keep yourself well stocked in ammo.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 13, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> But if the loot box only has cash you cant loot it, and the icon remains on the map.



Cash is not the same as items though. I said you can still loot items, because you can. If you're obsessing over loot box achievements you should have been only looting those and not corpses.

A little trivia for you. Jason might be Agent 46. His save house is code name Orbit 46. You can even equip him with a silenced pistol.


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 13, 2012)

I did, I stopped looting corpses about half way through, still had a full wallet problem.

 You can get more than a silenced pistol. I had a silenced sniper, and even some of the machine guns/smgs, specials had silencers. You can get about 5 attachments for most guns including bigger magazines/silencers/various scopes/and paint jobs. I had to buy every single one lol.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> You can get more than a silenced pistol.



Apparently you didn't get the parallel to agent 47, who's signature weapon is his silenced Silver Baller pistols.

I'm well aware you can get silencers for sniper rifles. I've taken over a lot of pirate camps undetected with one.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2012)

fixed the save game issue!


had to use -offline, set the game to use XP compatility and forced admin mode... and rebooted the PC. seriously, reboot was all i needed.


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 14, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Apparently you didn't get the parallel to agent 47, who's signature weapon is his silenced Silver Baller pistols.
> 
> I'm well aware you can get silencers for sniper rifles. I've taken over a lot of pirate camps undetected with one.



 Oh ok, had to google it from Hitman? Not a big fan of the hitman series, I did play blood money ages ago but not one of my faves.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> Not a big fan of the hitman series, I did play blood money ages ago but not one of my faves.



Hitman has always been a love it or hate it type of game. Even more so now that they changed the stealth features.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2012)

There is something new enough for me to spend 70+can instead of food for this?  Could buy a new crunching card for the same price....  Farcry2 was bad enough.


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 15, 2012)

Great game! i'm only at 65% more or less and can't play it enough


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 15, 2012)

johnspack said:


> There is something new enough for me to spend 70+can instead of food for this?  Could buy a new crunching card for the same price....  Farcry2 was bad enough.



If there's one thing I could warn you about it's that anything but the story missions in the game is very repetitious. Whether it be bulletin board side quests or camp takeovers, it's a very rinse and repeat affair. This is exacerbated by the fact the the story itself gets worse as you go, particularly the story details and characters in the last half of the game.

There's other little nit picks here and there, but those are the standouts for me. It's a lot like Far Cry 2 in the sense that the little things here and there are what keep it interesting, like wild animals attacking you unexpectedly, an occasional camp takeover going bad, etc. In fact if this one didn't have predators, it would be disappointingly too much like FC2.


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 16, 2012)

johnspack said:


> There is something new enough for me to spend 70+can instead of food for this?  Could buy a new crunching card for the same price....  Farcry2 was bad enough.



Yeh its pretty good. Its rated highly on most of the review sites too.

 I enjoyed the side missions where you need to shoot as many guys as possible in 60 seconds or whatever it was. Also if you like collecting stuff and looking for hidden items in caves etc theres plenty of that.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 16, 2012)

I think the entire side mission structure is far too arcade in this game, and doesn't at all fit the natural surroundings and remote location. I was worried when I saw the first gameplay demos that the gameplay would be too arcade in ways.

Last thing I want in the middle of a game that has you hoofing it through a real looking world with great graphics, ambients, weather, TOD and animals, is a side quest experience that's right out of Saints Row. Totally breaks the immersion.


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 16, 2012)

Well you dont have to play them.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2012)

give me some fun things to do, as a new far cry 3 player


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 17, 2012)

so i heard patch 1.03 fixes issues machines with 32 cores, so who here games with 32 cores?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 17, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> Well you dont have to play them.



Easy to say for those that enjoy or don't mind them, but for those bored by them, it's a very stripped down game to just breeze through the story missions, esp when the story and characters the last half of the game are so poorly done. Obviously the first play through (which I'm on), I'm doing them all, just in hopes that some will be different.

When you look at all the repeat quests, the game is seriously short on content. There's hours spent as Vas says, doing the same thing over and over and over again, somehow expecting the results to be different. Yep, I'd say that's a fairly good definition of insanity, as in barely better than staring at walls.

If I was one of the guys working on just the graphics of this game, at board meetings I would have been saying, "Really? We put ALL this work into making the game look good and all you guys working on story and gameplay can come up with is a bad ending with psychotic lunatics like FC2 had, and cheesy, boring repeat quests?"


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 19, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Easy to say for those that enjoy or don't mind them, but for those bored by them, it's a very stripped down game to just breeze through the story missions, esp when the story and characters the last half of the game are so poorly done. Obviously the first play through (which I'm on), I'm doing them all, just in hopes that some will be different.
> 
> When you look at all the repeat quests, the game is seriously short on content. There's hours spent as Vas says, doing the same thing over and over and over again, somehow expecting the results to be different. Yep, I'd say that's a fairly good definition of insanity, as in barely better than staring at walls.
> 
> If I was one of the guys working on just the graphics of this game, at board meetings I would have been saying, "Really? We put ALL this work into making the game look good and all you guys working on story and gameplay can come up with is a bad ending with psychotic lunatics like FC2 had, and cheesy, boring repeat quests?"



Wow did some one pee in your Cheerios ?  I haven't got to far into it, but it is a lot better then 
FC2 was and enjoyed that one as well. Just remember it is a game and not "Inception"


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 19, 2012)

i just finished farcry3 the thing that bothers me is that the plants dont react the same as in crysis 1
like if you shoot it it falls apart that's not the case here

FAR CRY 3  VS  CRYSIS - BATTLE - YouTube


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Wow did some one pee in your Cheerios ?  I haven't got to far into it, but it is a lot better then
> FC2 was and enjoyed that one as well. Just remember it is a game and not "Inception"



LOL, I was eating Cheerios before they even came out with the Honey Nut ones, but it's Northern Gold Cashew Raisin Granola these days.

Give it a full play through, then tell us what you think. This play through I'm trying to catch quests as I go, vs blazing through story quests to unlock skills, then finishing with side quests like I did last time. It's still upsetting knowing all side quests are virtually the same though.

I have to admit, the action part of the very ending is better than I'd anticipated. After some of the seeming endings leading up to it being ho hum, that was a nice change of pace.

The game still needs a lot of performance tweaks though, unless patch 1.03, which I've yet to install, is chock full of performance fixes without mentioning them in the release notes.

I still get dipping frame rates here and there, the menu running slow as molasses, and choppiness kicking in here and there while playing after a short while. Seems to reek of memory leaks.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 20, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> LOL, I was eating Cheerios before they even came out with the Honey Nut ones


I was drinking beer legally the year they came out with Honey Nut Cherrios 
I have been unlocking radio towers. Going to the Medusa !


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> give me some fun things to do, as a new far cry 3 player



Depends whats fun to you but just play the game, the side shooting missions are pretty fun, not the target shooting but where you have to kill as many guys in 60 seconds or something. There are some cool places to find and wild animals. 

 You gotta try to unlock stuff as fast as you can so you get good guns, more health and unlock more gun slots so you can carry more weapons etc and dont forget to use your skill points. Liberate as many towers as you can early so you get to see the map properly.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 20, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> Depends whats fun to you but just play the game, the side shooting missions are pretty fun, not the target shooting but where you have to kill as many guys in 60 seconds or something. There are some cool places to find and wild animals.
> 
> You gotta try to unlock stuff as fast as you can so you get good guns, more health and unlock more gun slots so you can carry more weapons etc and dont forget to use your skill points. Liberate as many towers as you can early so you get to see the map properly.



Yeah what he said :  ) I'm unlocking towers and picking up a few side missions along the way and securing bases. I don't do much sneaking I just go in balls out. I did blow the lock off a Tiger cage and let him do the work and then killed him and skinned him. I am now currently gonna to do the Medusa Mission, but I'm coming in from the backside. Most Vid's I've seen come from the other direction. I'll see how it pans out tonight. There is defintely a lot to do just by roaming the map. Shit comes at you everywhere you go.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> give me some fun things to do, as a new far cry 3 player



I find there's often more fun in what the game throws at you, vs what you look for. I was doing one of those kill the guy with a knife side missions and after I'd stealthily taken out all his crew from a distance with a silenced sniper rifle, I'm sneaking up on him to get a takedown and a tiger charges him and knocks him over giving him a facial while I rush up and barely knife him in time to get the kill. What's really odd though is I've once had the same happen with rebels interrupting and even though the target got shot by them vs knifed by me, it said mission success. 

Just before ending my session tonight I was desperately trying to find a safe way to get to the Uplay bonus points downloadable mission Testing Unit before clearing outposts in that area. Then when I thought it was safe to enter the starting spot this bear that was spooked by some pirates driving by goes running frantically through the ruins by the entrance and we kinda startled each other. 

I downed him with the shotgun and thought I could skin him and jump in the entrance before the pirates came to investigate, but wouldn't you know it that damn slow arse skinning animation got me. So I'm still looking for one more bear hide for one of my ammo bags, forgot which one.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 20, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I downed him with the shotgun and thought I could skin him and jump in the entrance before the pirates came to investigate, but wouldn't you know it that damn slow arse skinning animation got me. So I'm still looking for one more bear hide for one of my ammo bags, forgot which one.



Same thing happened to me with a Tiger. It was the first one I had skinned and didn't realize they took longer so the timing of that got me gunned down.

Medusa and the Sawmill were pretty easy. I'm gonna do the prison 
break and then on a radio tower quest and unlock 3 or 4.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 21, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Medusa and the Sawmill were pretty easy. I'm gonna do the prison break and then on a radio tower quest and unlock 3 or 4.



Easy, but fun. This time I used total stealth at the Sawmill via tossing rocks. First to lure the tiger toward the camp, then to take out the remaining enemies one by one by hiding in a bush and throwing rocks closer and closer to it until I can get a takedown and drag them out of sight.

The Prison Break mission is a bit harder to do with total stealth due to the entrance camp layout, AI placement and darkness of the cave, but it's certainly possible.

One thing I gotta try eventually is Death from Above using a glider. There ought to be a special achievement just for that. I've read some chat indicating some are saying DfA is not possible from hang glider or parachute though. Which could mean the only way to get the Never Saw it Coming trophy is via a zip line.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can anybody recommend me the settings to run this game, I am getting preety low fps ranging from 23 to 32fps.
my specs are given


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 21, 2012)

First get the latest NV drivers, 310.70 if you don't already have them installed. Use SSAO and 2xMSAA if you want higher FPS.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> First get the latest NV drivers, 310.70 if you don't already have them installed. Use SSAO and 2xMSAA if you want higher FPS.



got latest drivers , using SSAO but no MSAA because it usually decreases my fps in most of the games.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 21, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> The Prison Break mission is a bit harder to do with total stealth due to the entrance camp layout, AI placement and darkness of the cave, but it's certainly possible.


Exactly where I shut it down last night, because they are all running at me before I even stepped inside. Got to research and figure out my weapons key. 
Need some nades and C-4 , but haven't used them yet so I need some practice.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 21, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> got latest drivers , using SSAO but no MSAA because it usually decreases my fps in most of the games.



I have a GTX570 running at 800MHz, 4xMSAA and HDAO (most taxing AO), everything else on max, same monitor as you I get around 30FPS. You should have a few more with your 580. If you use the same settings and get less than 30FPS then something is wrong. Maybe running your CPU at stock has an effect, I'm at 4.2 with my Sandy Bridge. The game also is very inconsistent in keeping the framerates so you might want to check other forums for tweaks.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 21, 2012)

I'd like someone with an Nvidia card to run a bench on this game and tell us what the min and max frames are, because some are reporting consistent frames, others seem to indicate a range of frames, albeit not as broad a one as AMD cards seem to get. 

Mine can range from 35-60 FPS on my 7970, but since that's with VSync on resulting in a 60Hz cap, the window is probably even wider than that. One here has said he gets a fair bit of texture pop-ins on his Nvidia card though, which I've not had a problem with on my 7970.

I can't imagine running this game at 30 FPS average. The lowest I've ever set my DxTory frame rate limiter to is 40. Then again, if the frame rate window is tight enough, some games can run well at 30 FPS. I've been resistant to it, but I may try a 30 FPS cap just for the hell of it.

I'll probably have to disable the Uplay overlay just to see if it stays at 30 FPS, because DxTory's frame counter doesn't work with it on. BTW, I didn't know Nvidia cards could do HDAO. Some have said it's only AMD cards that can.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 22, 2012)

In fact (sadly) HDAO is the best looking, both SSAO and HBAO offer some not-so-pleasant dark halo/shadow on every person/object. I can understand because this game is supported by AMD.
HDAO works on NV but it hits hard on performance.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 22, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> In fact (sadly) HDAO is the best looking, both SSAO and HBAO offer some not-so-pleasant dark halo/shadow on every person/object. I can understand because this game is supported by AMD.
> HDAO works on NV but it hits hard on performance.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but from my understanding SSAO is a planar (2D) full screen AO, HBAO a 2D horizontally implemented full screen AO, and HDAO the only one that is true 3D, full screen, full space AO?

Like I said, didn't know Nvidia cards could even do HDAO, but if there's a big performance hit I imagine many prefer not to use it. What I don't get is why this game shows SSAO and HBAO with those dark silhouettes. I've never seen that with any other game, and it's yet another reason I feel this game is not very polished in graphics or performance.

I was hoping the dust clouds vehicles kick up would look a lot more realistic on HDAO, and I suppose they do some, but there's still this darkness mixed in with the dust and it just doesn't look real at all. Hell, even DiRT 2 has far more realistic vehicle dust clouds than this game, and it came out 3 yrs ago.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 22, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I have a GTX570 running at 800MHz, 4xMSAA and HDAO (most taxing AO), everything else on max, same monitor as you I get around 30FPS. You should have a few more with your 580. If you use the same settings and get less than 30FPS then something is wrong. Maybe running your CPU at stock has an effect, I'm at 4.2 with my Sandy Bridge. The game also is very inconsistent in keeping the framerates so you might want to check other forums for tweaks.



Fidled with settings more , now i get around 36 to 50 fps with everything on veryhigh and no MSAA and using SSAO


----------



## buggalugs (Dec 22, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'd like someone with an Nvidia card to run a bench on this game and tell us what the min and max frames are, because some are reporting consistent frames, others seem to indicate a range of frames, albeit not as broad a one as AMD cards seem to get.
> 
> .



Im running a 680 lightning, usually an amd guy but testing this 680 for the moment.

 Settings on ultra, SSAO, 4x AA I get 45-65 fps, but sits fairly consistently at 50-60 fps
If I drop the settings a little I can keep it above 60. Feels smooth but I am running a 120Hz monitor too so it helps with the appearance of smoothness.

 I notice theres another update today.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 25, 2012)

Having great fun with this game. I'm left to wonder what would have happened if I sided with Citra...guess I'll have to play it again to find out lol. Right now I'm concentrating on putting my name an rocks haha!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 25, 2012)

this game is nice


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 26, 2012)

rickss69 said:


> I'm left to wonder what would have happened if I sided with Citra...




In reading too quickly about the game in a post the other day, I found out you



Spoiler



die


if you side with her.

I've been playing mostly Hitman Absolution lately, currently on Expert. It's weird how even after the disguise and difficulty tweaks in the latest patch, there are still parts that are way too easy, and others that are a bit harder than they should be.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just got this game, and it crashes randomly sometimes for me. Like itll lock, go black screen to my desktop and i can still see the icon down in the taskbar, and i can still hear sound coming from the game. Task Manager says its not responding. I don't get any driver error messages or anything. My system runs every other game just fine with overclocks where they are and such. I did read bumping some voltages for CPU and memory has fixed it for a lot of people. Just wondering if anyone from the good ol' TPU has had an issue like this.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just wondering if anyone from the good ol' TPU has had an issue like this.



I did, and despite my trying to convey that the game is horribly optimized for CPU, RAM and GPU, some still insist it's an unstable OC causing it.

Some games are just rushed together anymore. They don't seem to care if they cause havoc with your system, as long as they get your money.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I did, and despite my trying to convey that the game is horribly optimized for CPU, RAM and GPU, some still insist it's an unstable OC causing it.
> 
> Some games are just rushed together anymore. They don't seem to care if they cause havoc with your system, as long as they get your money.



So what did you do to reduce it or stop it completely?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So what did you do to reduce it or stop it completely?



Well I basically got sick and tired of jumping through hoops trying to find exact OC settings, including one with a 3.8 vs 4GHz clock using a lower (160) base clock and max (24) multiplier and all auto settings on everything else, which made my CPU peak at 80c load, since none of the typical OC methods were working, so I just bumped it back down to XMP Profile with a one step bump on the multi. Also set my 7970 back to the 2nd BIOS (OC) setting of 1000.

So with my CPU back to 3.2GHz and GPU back to 1000 core, my Hitman Absolution benchmark went from 63 down to 55 average frame rate. I even got a crash in Hitman, which doesn't ever happen. That seems to have been related to needing 4 important updates that were not notifying me for some reason. It was 4 security updates to C++.

Looking forward to getting a Sandy Bridge CPU. This Nehalem 950 is annoying the fuck out of me. Bad enough it only natively supports 1066 RAM speed, it doesn't OC worth a damn. Then again, I HAVE been able to get it to run pretty stable in OCCT with the Linpack bench, but these poorly made games unfortunately are the final test.

Going to probably build a complete new system when Maxwell comes out. I have to wonder if some of these problems are related to MS fucking up with W7 updates while focusing mostly on W8 lately, and/or a 12/21/12 bug, because a LOT of people are suddenly reporting these same kinds of crashes while gaming.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 26, 2012)

I havent seen any crashes with this game yet. As far as overclocking goes, I've done my share and have never seen a benefit in my gaming. This game runs just as well for me with one stock 5850 as it does with two GTX 295's. I havent updated my Win 7 OS in six months lol, and it's coming up on a 18 month old install.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

rickss69 said:


> I havent seen any crashes with this game yet. As far as overclocking goes, I've done my share and have never seen a benefit in my gaming. This game runs just as well for me with one stock 5850 as it does with two GTX 295's. I havent updated my Win 7 OS in six months lol, and it's coming up on a 18 month old install.



These days overclocking more modern hardware doesn't do much, its more something thats fun to do, and then running benchmarks to see how high of scores you get and compare with other users. I mainly do it because its fun to do and push the part to its max, and its free performance.

Oh and if you actually compare FPS, im sure the 2 GTX295s will have better frame rates then the 5850.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> These days overclocking more modern hardware doesn't do much, its more something thats fun to do, and then running benchmarks to see how high of scores you get and compare with other users. I mainly do it because its fun to do and push the part to its max, and its free performance.
> 
> Oh and if you actually compare FPS, im sure the 2 GTX295s will have better frame rates then the 5850.



Oddly they don't...both on Ultra settings get around 30fps. Hitman Absolution benchmark shows almost identical results for the single 5850 vs the dual GTX 295 combo. Makes little difference to me as either set-up plays well.   This OS has seen four different cpu/motherboard swaps to date.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 26, 2012)

Phenom I have a slight OC and the 670. I haven't had any crashes. Plays really well, except for some lag the other night which after smelling wires, figured out putting my computer on the carpet was a really bad idea as my PS gets it cooling from the bottom of my case. Probably will be replacing it soon after running it that way for a few days. Once you get your issues figured out you'll like the game. Some how I spent 2000 dollars at the store today and don't really know what I bought yet. Just went in to buy a red dot and found I only had $50 left. I'll have to look tomorrow and see what I bought !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Phenom I have a slight OC and the 670. I haven't had any crashes. Plays really well, except for some lag the other night which after smelling wires, figured out putting my computer on the carpet was a really bad idea as my PS gets it cooling from the bottom of my case. Probably will be replacing it soon after running it that way for a few days. Once you get your issues figured out you'll like the game. Some how I spent 2000 dollars at the store today and don't really know what I bought yet. Just went in to buy a red dot and found I only had $50 left. I'll have to look tomorrow and see what I bought !



Seems to be happening with people only with 680 from the looks. Also with instable memory and CPU overclocks. I just boosted voltages on VTT and vcore as I remember a while back trying to lower them to the lowest i could. Also seems that crashes may also be cause by Ubishop overlay.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Seems to be happening with people only with 680 from the looks. Also with instable memory and CPU overclocks. I just boosted voltages on VTT and vcore as I remember a while back trying to lower them to the lowest i could. Also seems that crashes may also be cause by Ubishop overlay.



I have a 7970 and this is by far the most picky game I've encountered regarding OCs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I have a 7970 and this is by far the most picky game I've encountered regarding OCs.



yeah, Ubisoft has been on a roll with releasing very half assed ports. AcIII and Far Cry 3 this year have all had their share of game breaking bugs, and Ubisoft has barely attempted to fix any of it. People have issues with the game, even when at stock clocks on everything, and underclocking their parts.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't get me started on youbesoft. It's been a crash fest with Assassin's Creed 3 on my 570.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Don't get me started on youbesoft. It's been a crash fest with Assassin's Creed 3 on my 570.



haha, i haven't had a single issue with Assassins creed 3 yet. *Knocks on wood* Very surprised actually.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2012)

So here's the story. Got myself a very good price code for AC3 from Nvidia bundle from somebody around here. Everything went fine with uplay store got the confirmation, invoice and keys plus AC2 (which I already had and played) except no download link for AC3 and the game was not showing up in my uplay account. There was a download link for AC2 but as I said it wasn't important. 

This was Christmas Eve. Forget support want to play now this wonderful gift. After about an hour and nothing happens in my uplay account I decided to search for a downloader on the web. You know you need a download manager to get the damn files on your PC. It was like looking for a needle in a haystack in this world wide web. But I found one! Downloaded the files (archived ) and the proceeded to installation. Without asking where the installer should unpack the files, all 15GB where dumped on my C system drive (luckily I had about 16GB free there) and proceed installation back on the drive where I told it to do. So you end up with 45GB of space used before you start cleaning the mess. Launched the .exe, uplay came up, typed the key code and everything was fine.

As for the game, crashes all over the place, the 570 is overclocked and so is the CPU with 310.70 WHQL. Since I really don't want to start messing again with the hardware I installed the game on my other machine, older driver, Windows 8, E8400 and GTX560SE. Apart from the CPU bottlenecking like hell, the game did not had any crash!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 26, 2012)

I went through similar problems with Ubi's own download manager on the free Far Cry 3 I got in the AMD 4-in-1 game bundle with my 7970. I've been diligently putting every non game program I can on the E partition of my new 128GB SSD. Since I left only 30GB for the OS on the C partition, you can imagine what I thought when the download process for a fairly large game file doesn't even ask me where I want to put the install files.

So I end up stopping the download, then starting over. This time it allows me to choose a location, but by then I was pretty pissed, so I forgot to make a folder for it. Then again, I was kinda expecting it to have a shell folder, vs sprinkling all the install files all over the place. So I stopped it yet again.

Then it doesn't want to give me a location, then back to giving one, but I actually had to stop it one or two more times due to it having a problem locating and/or downloading certain files. Finally I got a full download in and successfully installed the game where I wanted it. I have to wonder though, given all the problems I'm having, if it's only poor optimization or corrupt game files from that crazy download process, or maybe both.

Oddly enough, AC3 is about the only game I've played lately that hasn't given me crashes. I've had crashes in FC3, Sleeping Dogs and Hitman Absolution, but mainly just FC3 and SD. Hitman seems to have no problems now that my C++ updates are installed, but SD and esp FC3 have made me disable my OCs, which doesn't set too well with me given the time I put into the BIOS settings and the performance loss I'm now getting.

I can see why a lot of people prefer Steam for games they download. It has a lot going for it and works far better than Uplay or Origin.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, it's so frustrating that real good games are plagued by such problems. FC3 crashed only a couple of times, nothing to worry about, SD no crashes, Borderland 2 runs like a dream so AC3 is the only new game I've had problems with and come to think of, the only one in a long time (single player) where I had problems.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2012)

I just finished Farcry 3 this morning and I am happy to say that it didn't crash once with my 6870s. Absolutely great game, more games need to have this level of quality.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I just finished Farcry 3 this morning and I am happy to say that it didn't crash once with my 6870s. Absolutely great game, more games need to have this level of quality.



Agreed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

Had to drop my overclock on the 680 to 1250 from 1280 for Far Cry 3 to run crash free. Which sucks, I thought these Evga Signature cards were suppose to clock well. I know some people are pushing theres like to 1325, but i guess I got a bad one.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Had to drop my overclock on the 680 to 1250 from 1280 for Far Cry 3 to run crash free. Which sucks, I thought these Evga Signature cards were suppose to clock well. I know some people are pushing theres like to 1325, but i guess I got a bad one.



Oooooor people are just reporting that they're stable, when they arent - just like what you had.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Had to drop my overclock on the 680 to 1250 from 1280 for Far Cry 3 to run crash free. Which sucks, I thought these Evga Signature cards were suppose to clock well. I know some people are pushing theres like to 1325, but i guess I got a bad one.



Don't believe all that you hear. If they can hit that freq it doesn't mean thay can also play ALL games with that overclock. There is a reason why cards are benched at stock clocks. Overclocking is an added benefit but it doesn't come free of trouble (heat, power consumption, noise, stability issues).


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2012)

My feeling, albeit based somewhat on a guess, is that Far Cry 3 requires everything in your system to be very stable memory wise, possibly due to memory leaks. I have HyperX RAM, and while it is compat tested very well and runs cool, my CPU (i7 950) has only a 1066 native RAM speed support. That's like 2/3 of my rated RAM speed!

So while my RAM can easily handle it's rated 1600 speed, I question whether my CPU's memory controller is stable while the CPU is OCed at those RAM speed settings if a fairly high resource game were played with memory leak problems. That coupled with having 6GB RAM, vs 8GB or more, could very well be the reason I'm having OC trouble with FC3.

Windows is unstable enough as it is. I mean how many even on W7 have had the often scenario where Windows kicks in with a message upon exiting a game asking if you want to lower your theme to Basic? It stumbles on Aero even when you have adequate RAM available. I've resorted to setting up all my current games to run in compat mode without themes or desktop composition.

Another reason I question memory leakage is many have experienced the laggy menu syndrome in FC3, as if scripts are still running when exiting to the menu. I've since put my page file on the E partition of my SSD vs my HDD, but I doubt that will allow me to OC very high either. I'm just going to leave my CPU at a mere one step multiplier bump until I replace it with something more current. I'm sick of playing this OC fiddling game every time a poorly made game comes along, which is quite often.

I have a question though. Are the Sandy Bridge quad core CPUs (i5 2500k for instance) finicky about OCing? I've read you only need bump the multiplier because they don't really take much of a base clock bump. Thus it seems to be a matter of picking multiplier and voltage settings. I might only go for a 4GHz OC I'm thinking. I don't want to have to buy a 3820 and more expensive 2011 MB just to get a higher stock CPU speed out of fear of some games crashing with a moderate OC.

I gotta say though, right now the 3820 is only $60 more than a 2500k, so it's tempting. From what I've read most seem to say all you need do to get 4GHz out of a 2500k is up the turbo multi to 40 and leave everything else stock, but then that doesn't necessarily mean getting it to run stable at the speed in all games would be just as easy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> My feeling, albeit based somewhat on a guess, is that Far Cry 3 requires everything in your system to be very stable memory wise, possibly due to memory leaks. I have HyperX RAM, and while it is compat tested very well and runs cool, my CPU (i7 950) has only a 1066 native RAM speed support. That's like 2/3 of my rated RAM speed!
> 
> So while my RAM can easily handle it's rated 1600 speed, I question whether my CPU's memory controller is stable while the CPU is OCed at those RAM speed settings if a fairly high resource game were played with memory leak problems. That coupled with having 6GB RAM, vs 8GB or more, could very well be the reason I'm having OC trouble with FC3.
> 
> ...



I only get that windows message in some games, and it is happening more with recent nvidia drivers.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I only get that windows message in some games, and it is happening more with recent nvidia drivers.



What about the 2500k OCing? Have you ever ran it at just 4GHz with only a turbo multiplier bump?

I only get the switch to basic message in some games too, and I'm sure it's more common with games that are new and haven't been driver perfected yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> What about the 2500k OCing? Have you ever ran it at just 4GHz with only a turbo multiplier bump?
> 
> I only get the switch to basic message in some games too, and I'm sure it's more common with games that are new and haven't been driver perfected yet.



Im running it at 4.5GHZ right now perfectly fine with the turbo multi. Idles at 1.6ghz when im on the web, and goes to 4.5 when doing benchmarks and gaming.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im running it at 4.5GHZ right now perfectly fine with the turbo multi. Idles at 1.6ghz when im on the web, and goes to 4.5 when doing benchmarks and gaming.



Yeah I saw what speed you're at currently, and it DID involve a voltage bump, so it's not just the multi. I'm more concerned about getting adequate speed without losing any stability in some of the games that are OC picky.

What are the current games you're playing, and have you had OC stability issues with any? Also, what stress tests have you run?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Yeah I saw what speed you're at currently, and it DID involve a voltage bump, so it's not just the multi. I'm more concerned about getting adequate speed without losing any stability in some of the games that are OC picky.
> 
> What are the current games you're playing, and have you had OC stability issues with any? Also, what stress tests have you run?



Zero stability issues with my CPU and memory. all games run fine. It can run Prime95 and IntelBurnTest for as long as i want to run it without failing. first time overclocking this rig, just bumped the multi to 45 and set voltage to +.225v in offset mode and ran P95 blend for 8 hours with zero issues.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Zero stability issues with my CPU and memory. all games run fine. It can run Prime95 and IntelBurnTest for as long as i want to run it without failing. first time overclocking this rig, just bumped the multi to 45 and set voltage to +.225v in offset mode and ran P95 blend for 8 hours with zero issues.



So you run FC3 too, and AC3? What about OCCT with Linpack, ever run that? Prime95 I've found to not be a very tough stress test. OCCT using the Linpack bench is much more demanding on CPU and RAM too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> So you run FC3 too, and AC3? What about OCCT with Linpack, ever run that? Prime95 I've found to not be a very tough stress test. OCCT using the Linpack bench is much more demanding on CPU and RAM too.



Everything runs perfectly fine, and FC3 now as well since i dropped the GPU to 1250mhz core. 

IntelBurnTest is a Linpack stress test. Prime95 on blend mode the the recommended stress test program for Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I've ran both Prime and Intel's test and OCCT was the only one I had to start disabling things (AV, FW, Page File, Aero) to get it to run without problems. Then again I only have 6GB RAM.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 29, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Everything runs perfectly fine, and FC3 now as well since i dropped the GPU to 1250mhz core.
> 
> IntelBurnTest is a Linpack stress test. Prime95 on blend mode the the recommended stress test program for Sandy Bridge.



Fuck it drop it for FC3 and enjoy. This game is cool as hell. Hey Seattle open up a FC3 clubhouse. It will do a hellva lot better then my sad try on MOH Warfighter.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Fuck it drop it for FC3 and enjoy. This game is cool as hell. Hey Seattle open up a FC3 clubhouse. It will do a hellva lot better then my sad try on MOH Warfighter.



Yep, it's a great game. Highly recommended. Got a great deal at greenmangaming for preorder and was able to play on day one. It was one of the few games launched first in Europe before the US.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Yep, it's a great game. Highly recommended. Got a great deal at greenmangaming for preorder and was able to play on day one. It was one of the few games launched first in Europe before the US.



I got an amazing deal! Free! Got to love Santa


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2012)

Clubhouse made for this game. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2811652#post2811652


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 29, 2012)

Question. Anyone else getting one single texture problem in the sp that appears to the left of the dock where you pick up the bow for the Man Eating Shark PotH quest? It almost looks like a big mountain shape and burred and greyed. It's just down the left of the dock where the beach bends.

I've seen it from the water while the sky was dark grey and the weather rainy when heading that direction, and in broad daylight while heading to the dock to do that quest. Last time I saw it though, when I headed toward it, it disappeared as I approached it, and I haven't seen it since.

I'm reluctant to think it's an artifact because I have no OCs running on GPU or CPU currently and this is the only spot in the game I've seen such a thing, nor has any other game had any such problems. I have to wonder if it's a corrupt texture in the game files from a bad install or download.

I'm doubting whether the game would even fully install if any of the download files were corrupt though. I'm leaving re-downloading as a last resort, because the Ubi download manager doesn't like to allow you to change install paths, and I have limited space on the C: partition of my SSD.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 30, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Question. Anyone else getting one single texture problem in the sp that appears to the left of the dock where you pick up the bow for the Man Eating Shark PotH quest? It almost looks like a big mountain shape and burred and greyed. It's just down the left of the dock where the beach bends.
> 
> I've seen it from the water while the sky was dark grey and the weather rainy when heading that direction, and in broad daylight while heading to the dock to do that quest. Last time I saw it though, when I headed toward it, it disappeared as I approached it, and I haven't seen it since.
> 
> ...



I've had some crazy stuff go on with my game. There was one part of a dirt road in front of an outpost on the south island that warped as you moved around it. I regularly have full screen checkerboard flickers in some areas like Akamani Town and I even had to dial down my XFX 7950's OC to 1025MHz/1.000v core from 1050/1.037v as my card was constantly hitting PowerTune limits and this game makes it run at 90c with the side panel open and a fan blowing on the card. Would like to repaste my card but XFX isn't too keen on people removing the cooler thanks to warranty stickers on the screws.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 30, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've had some crazy stuff go on with my game. There was one part of a dirt road in front of an outpost on the south island that warped as you moved around it. I regularly have full screen checkerboard flickers in some areas like Akamani Town and I even had to dial down my XFX 7950's OC to 1025MHz/1.000v core from 1050/1.037v as my card was constantly hitting PowerTune limits and this game makes it run at 90c with the side panel open and a fan blowing on the card. Would like to repaste my card but XFX isn't too keen on people removing the cooler thanks to warranty stickers on the screws.



Frankly, that sounds more like OC stability and/or driver problems than anything to do with specific game textures, esp the checkerboard bit.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, could be my card is running too hot and baking the memory chips, or even Windows 8 is a problem, but I'm at a loss for now. I get decent FPS but this card is almost always at 100% GPU usage in the game which makes it super loud.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 30, 2012)

Theres a lot of wierd ways things draw in. Some things will like be glittery when they draw in, and if you look away at a certain angle and look back, itll re-draw in the same wierd glitteryness.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 30, 2012)

So no one's seen this big mountain-like blurry grey anomaly on the curved part of the beach near the Man-eating Shark quest?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 30, 2012)

I reviewed the game again, far more to read!
http://www.anothergames.com/reviews/fcr


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 30, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> So no one's seen this big mountain-like blurry grey anomaly on the curved part of the beach near the Man-eating Shark quest?



Don't recall seeing that, and I've done all the story quests.

Anyhow, I think I fixed the problem with random split-second checkerboarding screen (except in the specific places where it always happens but differently than the checkerboarding I'm describing). I discovered that voltage adjustments in Afterburner don't work unless you force constant voltage, so I did that, raised the card to 1050/1400 @ 1.062v, and it seems the artifacts not related to that game (and the occasional desktop flicker I experienced) are gone! I'll try other games but I'm really optimistic about this. And no, my card wasn't unstable at the stock VID as reducing the OC on both the RAM and chip by 50MHz had no effect, and anytime the core voltage is too low, FC3 crashes within minutes.

MxPhenom, I noticed that too. It's weird how things render in as blocks of pixels and sometimes it screws up on things right in front of you. I noticed the game uses only about 800MB of VRAM on 1080p Ultra settings.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just started a new game and when I get to the part where I'm kicked into the water with a cinder block I can't escape my bonds. Space bar is working, but no escape and I have tried a dozen times.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 31, 2012)

Far Cry 3 Clubhouse ! Lets take this there 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2811652#post2811652


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 1, 2013)

@ricks,
Are you mashing the Spacebar quickly? It's always worked for me, though that is one QTE that takes a little while to get through. 

The only glitch I've had there is I got waterfall spray following me everywhere after emerging from the water on my 2nd run through. It may have been due to using the cave's sunlit hole at it's top to orient me to the surface, which is something I didn't have to do the 1st run. Reloading the checkpoint solved the problem though.

This game certainly has it bugs.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 1, 2013)

Thought I'd upload a few Nice pics of the island, Taken W/ afterburner on My "old" HD6950 , 1Gb. and it handles it pretty good.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 1, 2013)

Just played 1.5 hours....
This game is awesome so far. And looks amazing.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone else not able to connect to the farcry3 servers there forums say they have been down for a couple of weeks got the game xmas and have not been able to play co-op or multiplayer yet.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 1, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> @ricks,
> Are you mashing the Spacebar quickly? It's always worked for me, though that is one QTE that takes a little while to get through.
> 
> The only glitch I've had there is I got waterfall spray following me everywhere after emerging from the water on my 2nd run through. It may have been due to using the cave's sunlit hole at it's top to orient me to the surface, which is something I didn't have to do the 1st run. Reloading the checkpoint solved the problem though.
> ...



Yeah, I finally managed to slip the bonds. This is also my second time thru and I experienced that waterfall spray as you did too...I had to end the attempt and go again to get rid of it. There are some bugs for sure, but overall I've had a blast with the game. 

Anyone else here have thier names on rocks yet? I think I have about four so far. Also, I can't figure out how to zoom a scope with my set-up...I use a trackball and have no scroll feature on it.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 1, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> I can't figure out how to zoom a scope with my set-up...I use a trackball and have no scroll feature on it.



That's going to be tough. I looked for a file that has control bindings to edit, but didn't find one. The game's menu has no provision to rebind mouse wheel zoom either. I even tried setting my keyboard to scroll lock to see if the up/down keys would work, but no go.

Does your keyboard have a scroll wheel by any chance?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 1, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> That's going to be tough. I looked for a file that has control bindings to edit, but didn't find one. The game's menu has no provision to rebind mouse wheel zoom either. I even tried setting my keyboard to scroll lock to see if the up/down keys would work, but no go.
> 
> Does your keyboard have a scroll wheel by any chance?



My keyboard is a Saitek Cyborg...no scroll wheel. This is the first game I've encountered this problem. Wonder why they would do something so silly.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 1, 2013)

Zoom being bound to the scroll wheel is quite common, and it's not always re-mappable. Most gamers have a scroll wheel to use.

That said, for as good as the graphics are, the game could have better control support. I suggest emailing Ubi and see if they can offer a workaround.

They did after all add in FOV adjust and other features before release. There's a chance they might patch in an option to rebind zoom for those with no scroll wheel too. It's a slim one, since few don't have scroll, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Zoom being bound to the scroll wheel is quite common, and it's not always re-mappable. Most gamers have a scroll wheel to use.
> 
> That said, for as good as the graphics are, the game could have better control support. I suggest emailing Ubi and see if they can offer a workaround.
> 
> They did after all add in FOV adjust and other features before release. There's a chance they might patch in an option to rebind zoom for those with no scroll wheel too. It's a slim one, since few don't have scroll, but it's worth a shot.




Every other game I have ever played I have been able to edit to zoom thru the keyboard...this is the first one without an option.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Every other game I have ever played I have been able to edit to zoom thru the keyboard...this is the first one without an option.



I didn't say it's always re-mappable, I said scroll zoom is common. Again, you're better off making that argument to Ubi, just in the chance they might offer to patch it in.

If not, there's a Pixxo mouse on Newegg for only $5.50 with a 4 egg average rating out of 69 reviews with free shipping. You might be able to plug that in simultaneously with the trackball just to use the scroll. I wouldn't advise installing any mouse software though. Just use the windows driver.

Or, if you've by chance been looking to replace your KB, there are some that have scroll wheel, though they may not be as rugged or gaming oriented as your Saitek. There's also trackballs with scroll.

Given your frustration, the cheap mouse seems the best route though.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

I probably won't do anything just for this game...I've still been able to hit everything I aim at regardless. It's just an aggravation.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> I probably won't do anything just for this game...I've still been able to hit everything I aim at regardless. It's just an aggravation.



And it's really only a problem with the first two sniper rifles if you don't have the suppressor for them. Once you get the Z93 at the first mission where you deal with Privateers, sniping is an easy one shot kill.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2013)

why do you have to put all your posts in eye-hurting blue?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> why do you have to put all your posts in eye-hurting blue?



I was wondering too, but didnt bother to ask, and why does it have to be so large.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> why do you have to put all your posts in eye-hurting blue?



What color would not hurt your eyes?





MxPhenom 216 said:


> I was wondering too, but didnt bother to ask, and why does it have to be so large.




Some of us are old and have failing eyes. I'm sure there are some that appreciate the larger letters. Do they hurt your eyes as well?


----------



## Guitar (Jan 2, 2013)

That green is worse.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2013)

if your eyes are old and it hurts your eyes... why are you re-reading your own posts, and not others?

its kind of rude to use bright colors for your posts, and larger fonts. it sure doesn't help you read OUR posts any better, which would have actually made sense.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> if your eyes are old and it hurts your eyes... why are you re-reading your own posts, and not others?
> 
> its kind of rude to use bright colors for your posts, and larger fonts. it sure doesn't help you read OUR posts any better, which would have actually made sense.



I said it was for others...just knowing it bugs you warms my heart. You are in no position to speak of rude.

Just garnered another rock...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL, I'm 54 and my eyes certainly aren't what they used to be, esp after playing on an LCD for the last year. I can tell you that the large fonts and colored text are indeed unnecessary and worse, not better, even for older eyes.

You don't really need to ask what's best. You don't see anyone complaining about regular size fonts in black do you? I also don't think Mussels deserved all the smack talk. 

It was bound to be mentioned sooner or later. If not him, someone else would have, and maybe less tactfully. The simple fact is no forum text need be changed because everyone can easily zoom it with Ctrl+Scroll or Ctrl++

The irony is, all the thread and forum titles and user names are in blue. It's more the unnecessary font re-sizing than the color, though I've seen some use some pretty crazy colors, so I don't think advocating it is a good idea.


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jan 2, 2013)

In my opinion, this is *game of the year*. It's fantastic.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> LOL, I'm 54 and my eyes certainly aren't what they used to be, esp after playing on an LCD for the last year. I can tell you that the large fonts and colored text are indeed unnecessary and worse, not better, even for older eyes.
> 
> You don't really need to ask what's best. You don't see anyone complaining about regular size fonts in black do you? I also don't think Mussels deserved all the smack talk.
> 
> ...



I certainly never complained about anything here...like some of the ridiculous signature text among others. I just recently took to doing this. It was never meant to offend anyone by any stretch...I just thought it colorful and easy on the eyes as well. If it is rude practice on a forum then why provide the ability to all to change it? If it really bothered someone they could have easily pm'd me instead of mucking up a perfectly good thread with this nonsense. If that can't be accomplished then I will answer all questions in the manner I see fit and as openly as questioned. You have not seen any "smack" talk...not interested.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Clubhouse made for this game.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2811652#post2811652



Bump for being an Enemy of Vaas  Just joined the club and still enjoying the fruits of FC3


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> You have not seen any "smack" talk...not interested.


Font size and color options are common because sometimes they're used to highlight a particular part of a post. Rarely do you see someone type their posts in all large colored fonts though. Personally I can take or leave the blue color, but the large font size is clearly unnecessary, for reasons I've already pointed out.

"Just knowing it bugs you warms my heart" is not only smack talk, it's very snide and sarcastic smack talk. You're seeing this rather one sided really.

The text and the responses are both examples of the phrase "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should". Anyways, it's off topic and you're clearly not listening, so talking about it serves no point anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Font size and color options are common because sometimes they're used to highlight a particular part of a post. Rarely do you see someone type their posts in all large colored fonts though. Personally I can take or leave the blue color, but the large font size is clearly unnecessary, for reasons I've already pointed out.
> 
> "Just knowing it bugs you warms my heart" is not only smack talk, it's very snide and sarcastic smack talk. You're seeing this rather one sided really.
> 
> The text and the responses are both examples of the phrase "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should". Anyways, it's off topic and you're clearly not listening, so talking about it serves no point anyway.



You have no idea of the history so I would leave it be. Question was asked and it was answered...response was made and reply given. He had nothing to add to this thread other than to deride me...favor returned.

Back to the topic - I just about finished the new gamer and decided to give it a spin in FC3. Had not swapped the 460's in yet so just went in with the single 8800GT lol. It actually did very well haha! Almost beat my highest Trial score with it. 

Classified mb
980X cpu
Coolit Vantage cpu cooler
Zotac 8800GT (heehee)


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 2, 2013)

"No idea of the history"? We can all read the posts that have been made here, myself included. It's self explanatory. Anything you might consider ongoing between he and you is aside from what's been said here, and again off topic.

At least you listened to the comments on the fonts though.

My on topic comments toward the game if anything would be just to say it was nice to get the south island hop done without having to fly into the water with the wing suit this time. 

Last time I had several keys remapped, which the game seems to be nit picky about, and I could not get the parachute to open. Which makes me wonder if you'd have success with zoom even if you could remap it to KB.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> I said it was for others...just knowing it bugs you warms my heart. You are in no position to speak of rude.



actually i am. if i decide what you're doing is harassment or deliberately intended to annoy anyone on the forum, i'm well within my authority (and obliged) to either delete, or edit your posts.

since you havent given a good reason for the color OR the fonts other than 'its there to annoy you' i'm kindly asking you -as a moderator of this forum- to stop, and stick with the defaults.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> You have no idea of the history so I would leave it be. Question was asked and it was answered...response was made and reply given. He had nothing to add to this thread other than to deride me...favor returned.
> 
> Back to the topic - I just about finished the new gamer and decided to give it a spin in FC3. Had not swapped the 460's in yet so just went in with the single 8800GT lol. It actually did very well haha! Almost beat my highest Trial score with it.
> 
> ...



That 980x is doing all the work!


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2013)

harder, mussels   those visually challenged, use the bloody ctrl+mousewheel


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 2, 2013)

So I have an Idea. Even though there are LITERALLY an infinite number of boats on/around this island, let's repair THIS one, which was CLEARLY captained by the "Skippier" or "Gilligan" himself. Then we can sail home.......Never mind that  the stinking boat is 100 yards up a frickin mountain , and a 100 yards in a cave, and TOO large to fit through the cave.Yup , THIS seems like a great way to spend our time on this island, till we get home.


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2013)

thought the same.... Waitting for the Perfect Tempest game....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 2, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> Never mind that  the stinking boat is 100 yards up a frickin mountain , and a 100 yards in a cave, and TOO large to fit through the cave.



LOL, I've been saying the same to a guy on another forum that keeps trying to excuse it as plausible, saying there's an opening at the other end of the cave. I've seen that end of the cave as close as it can be viewed and even if the boat COULD get over the smattering of surface rocks, the walls and ceiling beyond that pool at that end are too cramped for a boat that size to pass through there as well.

I've also seen what appears to be the opening the cave leads to at the bottom of the cliff on that side of the mountain and it's cluttered with vines and rocks. Even if that end of the cave and that sealed off opening at the bottom of the cliff were cleared and large enough, you'd still have the fact that the distance between the two together with the altitude difference would mean that boat would have a hell of a time getting up there in the first place.

Then we have the minute and shallow pond roughly 30'x75' outside Earnhardt's house that is on the crest of a hill and somehow the magic source of a continuous raging waterfall, who's only source could be rainfall, yet we only see seldom brief cloudbursts. The only conclusion is Ubi were about as high as Dr Earnhardt when making the map and story. Ubigan's Island, a 3 hour "trip".

Anyways, the unexpected never ceases with this game. I was knifing one of the alarm boxes I missed in a privateer outpost just for the hell of it after liberating the camp, when a spark from it hit a large ammo box next to it. I'm laughing it off since I'd already saved some cash by using it to top off my weapons, then I realize some Rakyats had somehow been affected by the ammo exploding everywhere and started coming at me. Oh well, at least I reacted well enough to not waste too much ammo on them.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> actually i am. if i decide what you're doing is harassment or deliberately intended to annoy anyone on the forum, i'm well within my authority (and obliged) to either delete, or edit your posts.
> 
> since you havent given a good reason for the color OR the fonts other than 'its there to annoy you' i'm kindly asking you -as a moderator of this forum- to stop, and stick with the defaults.



Tell you what...why don't you just do that Mussels. Delete every damn post in this thread made by me and then you and your saviour in arms will both be happy. I had already dropped this and someone else chose to keep the ball rolling. Truth is all was fine until your arrival on scene with a post not even close to the topic at hand as usual.

Sorry folks for this to have become a distraction and putting a dampner on the thread. This "rude" fellow is bowing out now.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 2, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> LOL, I'm 54 and my eyes certainly aren't what they used to be, esp after playing on an LCD for the last year. .



Woo Hoo another old timer. Same age !


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't get 100% even though I've got all the relics, done the missions and stories etc,do I have to loot _Every_ box too?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 3, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Can't get 100% even though I've got all the relics, done the missions and stories etc,do I have to loot _Every_ box too?



Well if you do, it's hard, because your wallet starts getting full pretty quick. Might be annoying, but you can always damage yourself and keep buying health syringes to empty out your wallet, or just keep tossing nades and molotovs and wasting ammo then restock.

The game could have done well with a super size safe box or wallet that holds more like $50,000, even if you have to do something pretty difficult to unlock it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2013)

I also noticed that the A.I. are really immersed in the world which is SO cool, like driving cars, more importantly All the cars I/WE/You can drive, But then I noticed, Has anyone ever Seen an A.I/NPC driving a Jetski???I Don't think they ever wrote that particular action in, along with Four wheeler's as well.I wonder why?Probably since the pay off wasn't worth the Work they'd need to put in for a seperate vehicle classes body positioning , I guess.(they would be close to identical as far as the A.I 's reaction as far as getting in/on, or driving, apart from water/terra Ferma friction/phys-x)


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 3, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> Has anyone ever Seen an A.I/NPC driving a Jetski???



Not that I recall, but on the mission to get the roll call list for Hoyt's new recruits, I sniped the guy that drives to the other end of the bridge as I was approaching it to get the list, and it appeared that he put his foot on the gas and torqued the steering wheel as he died, which made the vehicle spin out and kill the other guy hopping out of it. It's either a random such animation or just a weird physics bug, but it was kinda cool.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 3, 2013)

Beat it last night and.... meh. Deleting it now and going back to Skyrim and Borderlands 2.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Beat it last night and.... meh. Deleting it now and going back to Skyrim and Borderlands 2.



Did you beat both islands?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I've finished the game now and feel..



Spoiler



empty inside.  I liberated all the guard posts on both islands as i went along and made sure i also did all the personal quests for islanders.  Don't care about driving quests and the hunting gets dull.  So by the time i got to the end i had freed the whole island.



So, why this feeling?  End of game spoiler follows.



Spoiler



because when you get to the end you get your two choices.  I chose to not kill my gf.  So Citra dies when she protects you from Dennis' knife and your friends leave the island and you stay behind.  And that's where it left me empty - no more story, no more interactions.  It's actually the mark of a very immersive game that you can be left feeling that way but it's also just excrutiatingly dull to play now.  I chuckled when I Googled the other ending though.



I need another Island!


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2013)

An option to kill a gf should not be in a game, makes me sad. even +18 game (don't know its rating btw)


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 3, 2013)

@void
Saying that this game was immersive... I think people don't even think about what does that mean.
Immersive that you killed with knife all guards in all outposts? That you killed all kind of animals to wear all kind of pouches? That you completed all levels and feel dump?

I personally think this game was nonsense. If you think it wasn't, than you are nonsense too.
It was only the graphics that made people think these things. You start the game with a psychopath and your brother gets killed. Is this really immersive?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 3, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> @void
> Saying that this game was immersive... I think people don't even think about what does that mean.
> Immersive that you killed with knife all guards in all outposts? That you killed all kind of animals to wear all kind of pouches? That you completed all levels and feel dump?
> 
> ...



It is the openness of the world and the look of the world.  Add in the usual nods to a realistic environment such as sunsets, dawn and fire propagation, with reasonable A.I, yes - it was immersive.

Killing animals does not make it any less so.  Nor does using a knife (as is the stipulation from the Rakyat culture).  

As for this quote from you:



> I personally think this game was nonsense. If you think it wasn't, than you are nonsense too.



You presume to infer that your own opinion overrides that of all other people? Wow, just wow.  Go you.  Really, go you someplace else.  That level of ignorance does not befit TPU.

The correct statement you should have made was: 



> I personally think this game was nonsense. _But that's my opinion and everyone else is free to theirs except in matters of absolutes such as mathematical theories and binary problems - this however is a game and as such, opinions of world immersion are subjective and therefore I do not own a monopoly on the universal conclusion of a definitive singular answer_.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 8, 2013)

What is the easiest way to kill the small ink guys who are basically invisible ?


----------



## erixx (Jan 8, 2013)

if we keep using this thread we can close the club thread (btw with a hideous name)


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 8, 2013)

erixx said:


> if we keep using this thread we can close the club thread (btw with a hideous name)



I use both. I say we close this one. The other is the clubhouse.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah...shut that thing down. Lol.

I think I'm 20 hours in, just met Hoyt for the first time. Game is super fun. Love the random encounters in the wilderness with animals. That is how I think games like DayZ should be.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 9, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> @void
> Saying that this game was immersive... I think people don't even think about what does that mean.
> Immersive that you killed with knife all guards in all outposts? That you killed all kind of animals to wear all kind of pouches? That you completed all levels and feel dump?
> 
> ...



You know the nice thing about the concept of immersion, there's no standard definition for it. Immersion is literally your perspective of the feeling you get playing a game. There's no preaching it to others. If you don't speak of immersion in terms of your OWN personal experience, vs what everyone's SHOULD be, you are clearly missing the meaning of the term.

Many would agree that there are indeed SOME nonsense elements to this game, but many of us choose to look at it holistically and not throw the baby out with the bath water. The game clearly has some redeeming qualities even within it's repetitive elements. It uses a lot of repeat objectives, but due to the differing layout and AI of each encampment, the tactics and results can vary quite a bit, as well as the interaction with wildlife during such quests and just traveling about.

What's nonsense is your over simplified description of the game and other's experience with it. You start out saying you personally thought it was nonsense, but then make it obvious you're not just stating it as an opinion when you claim those whom liked it are "nonsense". Uh, yeah, you mean *nonsensical* Mr English is my 3rd language?

Furthermore, your description of what's commonly complained about story wise is a bit strange. Lots of games start with or have psychopaths, and it's not uncommon that family members or friends get killed, including at the start of the story. Is was more the over the top voo doo-like  content and the way the psychotic characters were written, along with bizarre QTE boss fights in surrealistic settings that were off putting to most.

If you can't even describe what is not immersive to you very well, it sounds pretty silly to be preaching what is or isn't immersive in games, let alone calling those giving opinions in contrast to yours "nonsense". In your videos thread you've posted some games that have some pretty psychotic characters and simplistic, repetitive quests too, like Sleeping Dogs. Some of it's dialog and voice acting isn't very good either. That doesn't mean it's holistically a bad game though.


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 9, 2013)

The problem is that there was Just Cause 2 too with open world.
There are a lot more open world games. 
It just doesn't make sense that this one is so immersive only because of the open world, only if you mean because of the graphics.

If it is so open world, why you need another island? This is quite obvious i guess

@frag
I know 8 programming languages so english is my 10nth


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 9, 2013)

Again, not a whole lot of sense to your analogy. First off, why do you assume those enjoying the game are saying so only because of the graphics? Clearly you've not read the many comments here of people describing the random experiences with wildlife and NPCs they've enjoyed.

I also don't think you are understanding or describing open world very well. Open world environments can be designed a multitude of ways. That they made it a micro archipelago vs one big island like Just Cause 2 if anything is more realistic and mixes up the type of travel used.

Seems what you gloss over most regarding open world though is it isn't just something pertaining to environmental layout, but as well the ability to choose any quest or personal side task in any order. The fact that the game's animal and human AI are not linearly scripted adds even more to the open world experience.

Just exploration alone offers many enjoyable modes of travel be it hang glider, 4WD, boat, ATV, buggy, etc. Lately I particularly enjoy using one of the turret equipped inflatables to cruise the waterways and mount the gun when enemies are near. They skip over sand bars between bodies of water very well too. My only nit pick there is I would like to have seen some off road motorcycles added.

My point on the language was only validated by your response. It's a bit silly to call someone out for ridiculous reasons when you can't even use the correct wordage. Doesn't matter if it's your 3rd language, 10th, or 100th, if you're going to insult people for what are clearly reasons of personal opinion, you should choose your words carefully. Then again, no words can really justify that kind of thing.


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 9, 2013)

ok than never mind


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 11, 2013)

Starting Deepthroat tomorrow night. Looks like an interesting level. Crafted up a few things and sitting pretty good for this level now. 
I think I'll play Fear 3 when I finish goofing around with this one. $5 was a pretty good steal. That is the good thing about Fear games. 
Wait 6 months or a year and they are dirt cheap. Great games too.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 13, 2013)

Spoiler



Just finished it too, chose the not killing your friends ending. It was a very good game, story was alright, interesting. After watching the other ending, I'm not sad I chose that one lol...but Citra is certainly a good looking video vixen. 



The end.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I finished it last night as well and chose the same ending. Great game ! Now I'll probably 
play my $5 game. Fear 3 ! I like the Fear series so far any way. Creepy , but good.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone have a save game that is about half way through with the game? I reformatted and backed up my My games folder but Far Cry 3 doesn't put its saves there. So I lost my progress.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 14, 2013)

I used the "printscreen" default on my keyboard and for some reason the screen shots come out darker and are not as good as in-game . Still a beautiful work of colors, FC3 is packed full of vivid eye-candy graphics.



Bow is perfect for taking out pirates in stealth 







Sunset 






moonlight 






Fire good! 






Here is funny glitch I discovered when adding a red-dot attachment to the revolver 






How many Relics do you have? 







*spoiler alert!*

Now I don't know if any of you guys have come across this yet, but how _perfect_ is this for an outpost take over? (with the use of a silienced sniper rifle) 



Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2013)

anyone know how to stop the godawful texture pop in? its pissing me off


----------



## Guitar (Jan 14, 2013)

I used silenced sniper rifles for almost all my outpost taking over when I unlocked it. I carried that, a spas 12, a deagle, and the silenced FAMAS (I think that is the gun).


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 14, 2013)

i find silincer worth less nothing like it does in crysis 
if you  shoot it all enamy forces comes to you


----------



## Guitar (Jan 14, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> i find silincer worth less nothing like it does in crysis
> if you  shoot it all enamy forces comes to you



What? They only come to you if they see you shoot the guy or if they hear the bullet hit close to them. Otherwise I can be within 10 feet of two of them, both facing the other direction (and 10 feet apart themselves), shoot one, and then take the other down.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks @t77snapshot, Those r Some Nice ones. #3 is Really nice.


""Now I don't know if any of you guys have come across this yet, but how perfect is this for an outpost take over? (with the use of a silienced sniper rifle) ""

If I'm Correct, that's one of the Outpost's, that you Can go around back, and access the "store" that's inside, without actually going inside. I found this out while taking over a base, And I went to loot a body, and it was all of a sudden, in the Store menu, so I backed out, and I was still outside??!!. I believe(if it's the right one), that it's on the second , or third step ,against the building , in back.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> anyone know how to stop the godawful texture pop in? its pissing me off



Can you be more specific? Many say it's only an issue when doing something like hang gliding. If you're seeing objects pop into view while running or driving though, you could try adjusting the texture LOD settings, though that could also cause lower frame rates. It could also be that Far Cry 3 isn't handling Crossfire very well though.

I've just done the Depth of Field tweak, which is a simple file edit, but it's made a noticeable difference. It's similar to turning off texture streaming in Crysis. You get much more detailed distant views. Some claim as much as 10 FPS better performance too, but I'm not sure I'm seeing that. When hang gliding now I only see shadows pop in though, and not too drastically, so overall it seems better.

LOD settings thread on Guru3D:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=4474985

How to disable Depth of Field:

http://segmentnext.com/2012/12/08/far-cry-3-tweaks-guide-graphics-and-performance/


Note that Kourosh Ghazi of TweakGuides.com has said that Nvidia wants him to write a tweak guide of Far Cry 3, so that should be forthcoming and likely the best one available. There's been a delay due to his having to wait for a copy of the game.

As for the above, I would try the DoF tweak if you haven't yet to see if it improves things, and maybe even an FPS cap to stabilize frame rate and minimize the drops. I would leave LOD adjustments, esp shadows, as a last resort, because as mentioned, it could cause lower frame rates.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2013)

frag: things tend to pop in, in a weird checkerboard pattern. its really annoying.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> frag: things tend to pop in, in a weird checkerboard pattern. its really annoying.



Hmm, if it's something that bizarre, I'm wondering if it's driver and/or Crossfire related. I assume you're running 5870 dual Crossfire as per your sys specs?

If so, have you tried running it with and without Crossfire enabled (adjusting settings accordingly for one card), just to see if you still get such problems?

Also, have you tried both 12.10 and 12.11 drivers? I know the 5000 series is only two gens old, but sometimes AMD doesn't maintain support all that well for older models.

Lastly, any chance you can make a short vid clip to show exactly what it looks like? I'm assuming you install drivers via a thorough cleaning like with Driver Sweeper?


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> frag: things tend to pop in, in a weird checkerboard pattern. its really annoying.



I get the same thing on occasion.
I don't recall this happening with the 12.8 drivers.
But then again I do not know if the latest patch for Far Cry 3 may have caused this either.

In saying that I do recall this checkerboard pop in happening with my HD4850 and L.A Noire.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2013)

> If you're not running the game at ultra settings, that's probably why you're seeing "flickering" or checker-board patterns. Far Cry 3 has high/low textures dissolve in and out, rather than pop in like most games. This makes the pop-in a bit more subtle. When you have lower settings the dissolve-in is more noticeable because the level of detail changes at a closer distance. On Ultra settings, objects further away dissolve-in, making them less noticeable




so since im not on ultra, i get retardo fadeout :/


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> so since im not on ultra, i get retardo fadeout :/



Again, LOD settings can be tweaked as per that thread I linked to above. If need be, you can always ask how if not sure. Guru3D is a pretty good forum for that kind of thing. Lot's of tech savvy players willing to share their knowledge.

We're basically talking LOD (level of detail) bias settings here. I'm by no means a coding expert, but in Crysis, poring over the cvar files is how I came up with my own tweak for finalizing my performance boosting while maintaining visual quality, and in the end, it essentially came down to a cvar that effected LOD. This was while playing on a mere P4 single core btw.

I basically put Object Quality at Low, but then had to experiment via trial and error which command to overcome the short distance detail draw in referred to as "dissolving" above. Once I found that the "detail distance" (forgot exact name) cvar was the one to tweak, all was good, and I no longer saw nearby cliffs and such go from blurred to detailed as I approached them.

It's hard to say how such tweaks in Far Cry 3 will affect frame rates though. In Crysis, Object Quality on higher settings gave physics properties to foliage at far distances. Such features as trees and grass being affected by wind is not very noticeable at long view distances, so there was definitely room for performance optimization tweaks. With this game, I'm not sure if there can be such tweaks done to offset bumping up textures to draw in with less pop ins.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> thanks @t77SnapShot, Those r Some Nice ones. #3 is Really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks jboydgolfer, yeah some others liked the "moonlight" shot the best too. 

As for the outpost store access? I am not sure, infact I have not come across that gitch before and am now very curious about it. I know that there are 2 outposts with almost this exact alarm setup by the river bed.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2013)

On my second play through still thanks to the steam holiday sales.
Decided to ditch my trusty old assault rifle for the shredder signature smg.

A very very lethal little gun.
Half a second left click and the enemy is dead.

On to the stupid stealth mission to get some ugly clothing.
Took a me a while to figure out how to complete that mission.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 16, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Decided to ditch my trusty old assault rifle for the shredder signature smg.
> 
> A very very lethal little gun.
> Half a second left click and the enemy is dead.



Yep, one of the best sig weaps in the game. Think I'll try the Bull next. I have the Bushmaster, and it's good, but I hate the scopes they put on assault rifles in this game. I diligently saved up for the AMR last play through and was disappointed that it's literally an enemy magnet having no suppressor. The exploding rounds don't seem as powerful as they should be either. I might try making some exploding tip arrows instead.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Hmm, if it's something that bizarre, I'm wondering if it's driver and/or Crossfire related. I assume you're running 5870 dual Crossfire as per your sys specs?
> 
> If so, have you tried running it with and without Crossfire enabled (adjusting settings accordingly for one card), just to see if you still get such problems?
> 
> ...



My 7950 has the crappy pixellated pop-in on Ultra and it is rather annoying as it happens on close objects as well. The game is also rather stuttery like it is experiencing frame latency issues (often hits 20ms+). I'm using 12.11 Beta11 drivers, no difference between Win7 or 8, and my card is currently at 1175/1500, 1.2v.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 16, 2013)

Again, can anyone offer a short video clip showing what this type of pop-in looks like? What you're describing sounds a bit like the "tiling" that occurs when a digital TV broadcast fades in and out. I don't get such problems with my 7970, but then again I've turned off MSAA to keep frame rates up. 

Whether or not one experiences pop-ins I think has more to do with than just the game coding. On my GTS 250 I often experienced pop-ins that others didn't. I think it has to do with the raw power of the GPU regarding ROPS, fill rate, etc.

Anyways, for those whom argue that this is a well optimized game, I can't say I agree with them. For all the heat Crytek took for Crysis 1, it actually runs more stable than this game does. Far Cry 3 has issues other than performance too. 

Despite offering a variety of AO, the lighting, esp in foliage, has this weird, subtle flicker, and there's some hitching to movement too. I've also seen weird white or yellow small triangles appear in NPC's hair at times, which has been verified by others.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 7950 has the crappy pixellated pop-in on Ultra and it is rather annoying as it happens on close objects as well. The game is also rather stuttery like it is experiencing frame latency issues (often hits 20ms+). I'm using 12.11 Beta11 drivers, no difference between Win7 or 8, and my card is currently at 1175/1500, 1.2v.



I seem to be having the same experience as you with Far Cry 3 but on a 7870.
The funny thing is, didn't AMD say these drivers are going to be performance drivers for Far Cry 3?

I was on 12.8 WHQL in the first play through with no AA and don't recall any on the pixel pop in.
I did not use AA because it was broken for me with the 12.8 drivers.
The game did not receive it's first patch either.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 16, 2013)

BTW, forgot to say, but make sure you install the AMD Far Cry 3 driver patch. The Far Cry 3 driver tweaks are not contained in any one specific driver, but rather this patch. It's called the 12.11 CAP 2 Application Profile and is only .5MB.

_"Description:
This release of AMD Catalyst™ delivers support for the latest AMD CrossFireX™ and AMD Enduro™ profiles in a separate executable file ensuring users have access to the absolute latest set of profiles installed on their PC.

New profiles added to this release:
-  Improves Far Cry 3 performance for single GPU configurations with AA" _


----------



## silapakorn (Jan 16, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> On my second play through still thanks to the steam holiday sales.
> Decided to ditch my trusty old assault rifle for the shredder signature smg.
> 
> A very very lethal little gun.
> ...



Shredder is the best weapon all around, especially for stealth/close counter.
Assault rifle is only good for taking out hoards of enemies after your position is compromised, because most enemies use the same weapon and you don't have to worry about ammo.

But for base assault, using sniper rifle or AMR will be the quickest.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> BTW, forgot to say, but make sure you install the AMD Far Cry 3 driver patch. The Far Cry 3 driver tweaks are not contained in any one specific driver, but rather this patch. It's called the 12.11 CAP 2 Application Profile and is only .5MB.
> 
> _"Description:
> This release of AMD Catalyst™ delivers support for the latest AMD CrossFireX™ and AMD Enduro™ profiles in a separate executable file ensuring users have access to the absolute latest set of profiles installed on their PC.
> ...



just grabbed that. might make a difference, even with crossfire.


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 16, 2013)

I just reinstalled far cry to get 100% on it (I missed out clearing the outposts without getting spotted)
and it's giving me some really odd corruption,like the landscape just turns to straight vertical lines covering my sight..i'll try do a screen grab..anyone have any ideas what it is?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 16, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> I just reinstalled far cry to get 100% on it (I missed out clearing the outposts without getting spotted)
> and it's giving me some really odd corruption,like the landscape just turns to straight vertical lines covering my sight..i'll try do a screen grab..anyone have any ideas what it is?



Is your CPU or GPU OCed? This game doesn't handle OCing as well as some. It can run fine for a while, then you might start seeing strange artifacts.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

setting textures to ultra, locking Vsync to off (and not zero) and then setting the .ini to read only really boosted my FPS and smoothed out the popin issues (not gone, but reduced)


with the catalyst profile thing mentioned earlier, its even better.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

setting textures to ultra, locking Vsync to off (and not zero) and then setting the .ini to read only really boosted my FPS and smoothed out the popin issues (not gone, but reduced)


with the catalyst profile thing mentioned earlier, its even better.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 17, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> On my second play through still thanks to the steam holiday sales.
> Decided to ditch my trusty old assault rifle for the shredder signature smg.
> 
> A very very lethal little gun.
> ...



Yeah I kept going left to try and get by and then found out you just go right and drop into the water. 
Took me a lot less time then fighting the ink dude though. I only had 2 health bars and no flame retardant 
when I went in to talk to Citra though.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> setting textures to ultra, locking Vsync to off (and not zero) and then setting the .ini to read only really boosted my FPS and smoothed out the popin issues (not gone, but reduced)
> 
> 
> with the catalyst profile thing mentioned earlier, its even better.



Nice, I can't turn VSync off with my display, too much screen tear.

What do you mean by ini file? Most only refer to the xml files in Documents\My Games\Far Cry 3. I've yet to see an ini file anywhere in the game files.

By "catalyst profile thing", I assume you mean the CAP 2 Far Cry 3 driver patch?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

sorry it was the xml

and yes the CAP2 thing.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 17, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I kept going left to try and get by and then found out you just go right and drop into the water.
> Took me a lot less time then fighting the ink dude though. I only had 2 health bars and no flame retardant
> when I went in to talk to Citra though.



A message popped up saying, I need to find another way.
I could see there was a lot of soldiers about if I went ahead so I back tracked and decided to distract the guard looking over the dock and quickly jump into the water to get to the dock.
The big splash was fine.
I look back and see the guard is still looking away, then I climb up on to the dock and I am caught.
If I swim all the way to the boat the ladder is magically not there.

Needing to find another way around is throwing rocks continuously and hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> sorry it was the xml.



I tried setting it to read only, didn't seem to make any difference. Might be that I'm running my page file on a non OS SSD partition though. Could be the difference if there is one is too small to notice.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I tried setting it to read only, didn't seem to make any difference. Might be that I'm running my page file on a non OS SSD partition though. Could be the difference if there is one is too small to notice.



the read only was purely so it didnt keep erasing my changes.


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 17, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Is your CPU or GPU OCed? This game doesn't handle OCing as well as some. It can run fine for a while, then you might start seeing strange artifacts.



Yes,the CPU is occed,the same overclock I had when I completed it a few weeks ago..but It didn't make this mess on the screen when I played it through last time..


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just received this game yesterday, had time to play through the first part (where you fall into water).

Great game from what I can tell so far, I am excited to spend some time on it this weekend.

One question though, I am on the middle difficulty, and I loved the difficulty of the first far cry, should I have chosen the higher difficulty?


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Jan 18, 2013)

I found it tough on normal difficulty myself. 

I think although it is relatively linear, it still is a fantastic game.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2013)

Nokiacrazi said:


> I found it tough on normal difficulty myself.
> 
> I think although it is relatively linear, it still is a fantastic game.



linear main story with non-linear 'KILLLLL EVEERRYYYTHIIIIIIING' works out well, really.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 19, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Yes,the CPU is occed,the same overclock I had when I completed it a few weeks ago..but It didn't make this mess on the screen when I played it through last time..



What about the GPU, is it OCed? Trust me, ANY OCing at all has to be really extensively stress tested before playing this game. Many have reported having to lower or disable their OCs.

Also, make sure you try the latest beta driver and keep an eye out for new ones. Keep in mind this is one of those AMD endorsed "Gaming Evolved" games too, so Nvidia actually might take a bit longer in this case.

@3870x2
On difficulty, depends a lot on what you're used to, the weapons and tactics you use, and the challenges you want to achieve. Taking out all outposts without being spotted for instance is fairly difficult.

You can use ranged stealth fairly well in this game once you get the 2nd sniper rifle that can be suppressed, but it's also easy to muck up just one shot and have all hell break loose. In that case it's good to have a strong defense position, like a large rock up on a hill they can't climb.

I'm on Warrior this play through and after liberating half of the north island outposts, I think I got spotted on only one. It really helps to play through at least once to get some decent tactics honed before you up the difficulty level.

I've gone to manually saving at an auto store shed before each outpost, but I didn't bother redoing that one I got spotted on, as I'm not really worried about that achievement yet. I plan to save it for my Warrior with no tagging run.

The one odd thing I've noticed about this Warrior run is there are FAR more instances where Rakyats come along to fight on wanted dead side quests and outposts. Why, I don't know, but it has created some amusing scenarios.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2013)

it always amases me how many people go on about their stable overclocks, only to find out later that they arent.


why the hell arent people trying stock clocks at the first sign of trouble?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ...why the hell arent people trying stock clocks at the first sign of trouble?



Because most CPU designs, except for some of the newer high clocked ones, breed a mindset of paying $200 for a processor, clocking it to 4-4.5HGz, and leaving it there. Most don't want to have to clock up or down for each game. Most that OC invest in a good CPU cooler and a fair amount of time tweaking, so it's understandable when scant few games come along that don't allow them to run at what are otherwise stable speeds, they resist dropping speed. It's not like we have easy apps to run each game at a given CPU setting like we can our GPU functions such as AA, AF, etc.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Because most CPU designs, except for some of the newer high clocked ones, breed a mindset of paying $200 for a processor, clocking it to 4-4.5HGz, and leaving it there. Most don't want to have to clock up or down for each game. Most that OC invest in a good CPU cooler and a fair amount of time tweaking, so it's understandable when scant few games come along that don't allow them to run at what are otherwise stable speeds, they resist dropping speed. It's not like we have easy apps to run each game at a given CPU setting like we can our GPU functions such as AA, AF, etc.



if its unstable in one, its unstable in all. you just arent seeing it.


my post was more about GPU overclocking, as CPU/ram/etc OCing will just result in BSOD's or CTD's


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> if its unstable in one, its unstable in all. you just arent seeing it.
> 
> 
> my post was more about GPU overclocking, as CPU/ram/etc OCing will just result in BSOD's or CTD's



Except you don't really see EVERY game out there being complained about regarding OC stability like Far Cry 3 is, so no, I don't see that it's "unstable in all". If they really wanted to, devs could take the most optimized game and sabotage it into a coding nightmare that would blue screen any OC, be it GPU or CPU. OC stability is relative to the settings you use, the testing you've done, and the games you play.

I'm aware that you're talking GPU OCing. My point is that poor coding can affect both, and isn't nearly as common as games that don't have such issues. OCing is ALWAYS going to be a guessing game. You could test a sys for a week and think it's perfectly stable, playing literally ALL of your games fine, but that doesn't necessarily mean a game won't come along to change that thinking.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> *Except you don't really see EVERY game out there being complained about regarding OC stability like Far Cry 3 is* (snipped)



yeah actually, i do.


bad company games, Cod games, every RTS under the sun, the fallout games.

every game out there has its own way of handling instability (fallout had some hilarious glitches for people with unstable systems)


and every time, people blame it on the game. every. damn. time.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> yeah actually, i do.
> 
> 
> bad company games, Cod games, every RTS under the sun, the fallout games.
> ...



I'm guessing it is a bit of butthurt knowing that the game is making a mockery out of what the person thought was a stable OC in all games.
Especially when it was a decent stable OC in a stress testing program.
This then leads to blaming the game.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> yeah actually, i do.
> 
> bad company games, Cod games, every RTS under the sun, the fallout games.
> 
> ...



That's not only an an extreme exaggeration, I don't even play RTS or Fallout games, neither of which I miss, and no CoD game ever made even NEEDS an OC, save for maybe World at War, and only if played on mediocre spec.

The only game currently on my HDD that caused consistent trouble with either of my OCs was Far Cry 3, and I've heard a lot of people say the same of a handful of games out there. 

To imply all games are coded equally and create the same problems on overclocks is far from reality. It's like saying all benching tools are the same and you might as well flip a  coin.

There's really not that many games that come along which cause AMD or Nvidia to write 2 or more hotfixes for. So far AMD has written two app profiles for Far Cry 3, the first of which you weren't even aware of until it was pointed out here, and admitted yourself caused problems not to install. So how you can imply Far Cry 3 is no different from any other game as far as coding quality goes is kinda bizarre.

Anyways, not going to spin this around endlessly with you, as you clearly have your own idea of what acceptable coding is. It's as if you haven't heard the many people whom have had stable OCs for some time until this game came along, and I don't see any point trying to convince you.

Ubi is not nearly as good at polishing their games technically as some of the better devs out there, so when you imply this game is not worse on an OC than anything else, then come up with the phrase "bad company games", well, hard to even get an idea of what you're talking about there.

A few posts ago your were pretty much bashing the game for the pop-ins you were having. Now it's as if you're unconditionally defending it. Whatever dude.


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 20, 2013)

FWIW,i dropped my cpu,ram and gpu OC after seeing the recent updates to this thread and it's still doing that odd corruption..any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> That's not only an an extreme exaggeration, I don't even play RTS or Fallout games, neither of which I miss, and no CoD game ever made even NEEDS an OC, save for maybe World at War, and only if played on mediocre spec.
> 
> A few posts ago your were pretty much bashing the game for the pop-ins you were having. Now it's as if you're unconditionally defending it. Whatever dude.




i never said they needed OC's. i said that unstable OC's show in lots of games. just because the game doesnt need an OC, doesnt mean the instability wont show. you're changing your argument.

the popins i have are not related to OC - my hardwares at stock clocks. different issue.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i said that unstable OC's show in lots of games.



Yeah but I'm saying it's more than just ironic or a coincidence that literally NONE of the examples you gave apply to me, so it also depends obviously on the games one plays.

There are a lot of people that don't in fact play RTS games (and I'm also skeptical that ALL of them make OCs unstable as you imply). A lot of us don't in fact play Fallout games either. Most notably though, as I already said, I've yet to see ANY CoD games stress my system hard enough to bring an OC to it's knees like many have said of FC3.

Not to mention that this...

_"every game out there has its own way of handling instability (fallout had some hilarious glitches for people with unstable systems)


and every time, people blame it on the game. every. damn. time."_

...tends to make it sound like an OC that is unstable for one game is unstable for most games, and that is not at all true. Like I said, many have given testimonials of FC3 causing problems with some fairly well tested OCs. These are not just noobs, they are people that know a badly coded game when they play one.

FC3 can be fun to play, but it's also a game that robs you of getting the best out of your hardware, making many want to play it for a few weeks, shelve it, and put their system back to the settings MOST games can handle. To be honest, I've not tried resetting my OCs after using the latest drivers and app profiles, but after all the time and frustration I went through trying numerous settings and now having nearly beaten the game on all diff modes, I don't really have the desire to, and I imagine many feel the same. Ubi shot themselves in the foot not testing it better before release. It's technical flaws at launch is going to be a big part of what kills it long term for many.

The only reason FC3 continues to be popular is there aren't a lot of big titles that released at the same time period. Once the next wave of big releases comes out, it will be forgotten.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 20, 2013)

For about 90% of the game iv had a fucking bottle stuck to my hand so i lowered my fov so i don't see it 24/7 lol.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 20, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> For about 90% of the game iv had a fucking bottle stuck to my hand so i lowered my fov so i don't see it 24/7 lol.



Wow, that's a weird one, never seen that before. It's as if the game is trying to make you look like one of those drunken pirates always swilling off the bottle. LOL

Regarding artifacts though, for any whom might argue it's AMD's drivers that were causing the problems in FC3, I've seen screenshots of far worse artifact problems on Nvidia GPUs than I have on AMD, even high end ones like 680s.


----------



## Depth (Jan 21, 2013)

A _*bottle*_?

I think you found the Glitch Of The Year 2012


----------



## Guitar (Jan 21, 2013)

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.ph...d-2012-11-28?p=8763094&viewfull=1#post8763094

That guy has the same issue, looks like on PS3.

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/736819-Object-stuck-in-hand-glitch-Forums

Somebody mentioned it is a glitch and was fixed in a 360 patch..maybe PC soon?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Fucking  bottles how do they work?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 21, 2013)

Pc Gameplay


Far Cry 3 PC Gameplay (PC HD) - YouTube


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 21, 2013)

What happens when you use a weapon, does the bottle temporarily disappear with the weapon animation, or is it still there?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Its like glued to my hand no matter what im doing so i dont use the bow or hand guns because its realy bad.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> Its like glued to my hand no matter what im doing so i dont use the bow or hand guns because its realy bad.



you better be taking videos and screenshots of this. could be hilarious in the cutscenes.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm kinda reluctant to laugh at this anymore. As many as have had this kinda problem, I'm afraid if I do it might happen to me. Then it wouldn't be so funny.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2013)

i finished the game last night, so ima laugh all i want


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I finished it too, and am a good ways through my Warrior run, but after having just installed the latest beta driver, you never know what could happen. Crossing my fingers for now, mentally anyway. It would be pretty hard to play with them actually crossed.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 22, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> For about 90% of the game iv had a fucking bottle stuck to my hand so i lowered my fov so i don't see it 24/7 lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130120/farcry3_2013_01_16_14_52_51_220.jpg



Shit I have been in trouble for that every weekend now. Budlight though


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 22, 2013)

Starting to get into the AMR more now. It's loud, but as long as you pick a good spot and drop a fair number of enemies, it keeps them rather suppressed. Cool to knock them on their butts too. It literally sends them flying. LOL

I've got all Signature weaps now, Shredder, Bushmaster, Bull and AMR. Been experimenting with Enhanced vs Standard Alpha to Coverage. Not enough of a difference for the slight performance hit IMO. 

I encountered one strange graphics quirk last night that I'm wondering might be related to the 13.2 beta driver. I was crouched behind tree foliage scoping a Wanted Dead pirate camp with the sniper rifle, and their whole camp would appear as a bright white-ish reflection similar to the sunlight off the water in the distance, but only when looking through the scope. I moved a bit and tried looking through a bush and then it looked normal.

I've always noticed the trees in this game have odd flickering regarding light and shadow effects, it's very annoying. It's as if there's some static mesh shaders used for light and shadows in the trees that pulsates on and off as you move.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Question, is there a quest at what appears to be a bunker at Turtle Hill? This is the far mid east tip of the south island. There's a short steel door on a partially below surface concrete building near the beach right where the black cave looking feature is on the map.

This looks similar to one of the ones Buck takes you too, but I don't think it's one of those. The door has no interactive icon and it won't open, but there's a Rakyat villager in a nearby building saying "Hey, come here", like he has a quest, but I can't interact with him.

Maybe part of a future DLC mission?


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 1, 2013)

I been playing about three days now, im on a E5200
775 BioStar TP45HP
Corsair 1100 PI
XFX4890
Windows XP sp3

 for the most part it plays well, i have a glitch where if I move with the camera in hand it will dissappear in my hand. Also the gun will do the same, for the most part I love it. The tiger got me.I was playing with sound off.
 I cant get enough of it, im about half way through the missions. The map is huge, Im having a hard time collecting stuff n building it.As I keep running out of room to carry stuff if anybody can give some pointers on that......


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been playing with the 30 Days mod this run through, which is a realism compilation mod. The version I have comes with HD terrain and sky textures and has been upgraded to add a full moon. Quite a good mod really.

There are mods that extend the wallet capacity, but I don't know about the ruksack. If you don't want to use a mod, just make sure you hunt the animals required in the Crafting menu for Loot Ruksack and Wallet. 

You can basically go to the 3rd level of each with common animal hides, but the 4th is always a rare one found via one of the Path of the Hunter quests. PotH quests are unlocked by liberating outposts and picked up by going to the bulletin board in the outpost.

It's best to climb the GPS towers at the very least after you liberate the nearby outposts, so you can see the animal locations on the map. The animals on the map are just a rough guide though, they roam so they're not always in the exact spots shown on the map.

Wallet and Loot Ruksack crafting requirements are as follows:

*Wallet*
Simple - 1 Pig 
Rugged - 2 Cassowary (looks sorta like an Emu)
Heavy Duty - 2 Shark 
Extended - the One Horn Buffalo

*Loot Ruksack*
Simple - 2 Boar
Rugged - 2 Tapir
Heavy Duty - 4 Dingo (looks like fox on map, but up close like a dog)
Extended - the Undying Bear

I never use syringes for anything but health for realism, but if you find hunting challenging, you can craft a Hunter's Instinct syringe with one amber leaf plant, which helps to see the animals and can even keep the timid ones from fleeing. There are also syringes you can craft  to resist harm from predators.


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 1, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> I been playing about three days now, im on a E5200
> 775 BioStar TP45HP
> Corsair 1100 PI
> XFX4890
> ...



Skin a pig or 2 and then bring up your menu
Select crafting and over on the top right select equipment, you'll see weapon holster, wallet ect. You can then craft a larger whatever to carry more.


----------



## erixx (Feb 1, 2013)

New DLC Available - Far Cry 3 High Tides DLC Pack


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 1, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't know anyone who plays Far Cry 3 enough to play co-op with.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 1, 2013)

ME beating the game with a bottle stuck to me hand. Don't watch if you have not beat the game yet.
fc3 sexy ending - YouTube


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 1, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> Skin a pig or 2 and then bring up your menu
> Select crafting and over on the top right select equipment, you'll see weapon holster, wallet ect. You can then craft a larger whatever to carry more.



Cool cool,
 I got the hang of that(mostly) I just need to advance as my stuff is all full. I havd an error where my mouse will stop working, its very random and doesnt happen all the time. I also get crashes to the desk top, but I assume its my 4890 as if i turn anything in visuals up it gets choppy and unplayable.
 Thank you for the advice! I just stolen the uniform and am meeting that dude Hoyt


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 2, 2013)

For those whom don't know, High Tides is exclusive to PS3. The PC version is called the Deluxe Bundle DLC and costs $10.

This is what it includes:

- Six single player missions from Monkey Business and the Lost Expeditions packs
- Four new animals to hunt: the Mountain Lion, Thylacine (Tasmanian Tiger), White Tiger and Red Vulture
- Two new single player weapons: Tribal Knife and M700 Predator Rifle
- Two multiplayer weapon unlocks: Type-10 Flare Shotgun and Predator Bow
- One new character: Hurk and his monkeys
- Two new end of match movies for multiplayer starring Hurk and his monkeys


----------



## Depth (Feb 4, 2013)

Started playing co-op, really really enjoyable. Just stick to Hard difficulty, Insane is full of newbies and there is absolutely zero teamwork on Normal most of the time.

Had a couple of great missions on Hard with a group of strangers. Everybody stuck together and moved as a group, slow advance through the tough parts and plenty of covering fire if anyone moved to grab ammo. Snipers, movotovs and RPG's were always tagged. Damn I miss that group.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn, had some serious annoyances last night. I was about halfway through the game on Warrior using the 30 Days mod, then the boss fights with the giant and Vass left me with no weapon to use. I had to uninstall the mod to get past the giant, but somehow I managed to get past Vass with no weapon.

Then on Fly South I decided to exit out of the game and put Uplay in online mod with the overlay turned back on. I was having trouble with the fly to the so island in the wingsuit achievement unlocking, so I thought that might help. Then when I went back into the game, the only saves available were from several days ago!

Screw it, going to get Dead Space 3 and play it a while.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I just finished it lastnight, Kinda dsappointed as I kept thinking Ill add to my ruksack size and add a bunch of stuff I dont have. But then that was it, the final scene with his younger brother flying the chopper and him on the gun...............
 Ive started again on medium setting, im gonna do more roaming on my own. 
 Over all I loved it, I got games Ive never even played yet when I get board I pull them out.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 5, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> Ive started again on medium setting, im gonna do more roaming on my own.



Part of what kills replay value for me is they actually made the disable tagging option, which I was saving for a 2nd Warrior run, only applicable to the tags that appear when you aim at someone.

Thus the only way you can really go without tagging is not use the camera at all, or use mods, and I've yet to see a mod that doesn't have problems. I hope they make a patch that allows you disable tagging and maybe other things, COMPLETELY.

By other things I mean, even if they DID allow complete disabling of tagging via camera, the mini map still automatically shows when enemies are near you. They're just some bogus features that have no business being always on in a game such as Far Cry, which has always had fairly tactical, non auto-cover gameplay.

This is what I meant when commenting on the first gameplay footage vids Ubi posted, saying I worry they're turning Far Cry into an arcade shooter. Even if you feel the tagging is needed, there are times when the enemy is unaffected by your shot because it's hard to tell when they are half covered by a structure whether the part of their body you're shooting at is exposed or not. I swear there's been times when part of their body is definitely not behind cover, yet it  shows as grey, and when I take the shot at that part of their body, the bullet doesn't hit them. The tagging system is very flawed.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 6, 2013)

I personally love far cry 3.I really do.I only have one issue where i go to a shop and im selling stuff and the damn game crashes!!I thought of searching through this thread looking for someone with the same issue but seeing as though we are up to 17 pages... =\ meh..lol.
Its quite a frustrating problem. The game is at 1.04 so it should be fine!?Does anyone have the same issue?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 6, 2013)

jgunning said:


> Does anyone have the same issue?



I've never had that problem nor seen anyone complain of it. What driver are you using and do you do clean installs via removing all the old driver bits?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 6, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> ME beating the game with a bottle stuck to me hand. Don't watch if you have not beat the game yet.
> fc3 sexy ending - YouTube




Omg!! you still have that bottle stuck on your arm??  Bhahahahaa


----------



## jgunning (Feb 6, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I've never had that problem nor seen anyone complain of it. What driver are you using and do you do clean installs via removing all the old driver bits?



Yea I tried reinstalling the game..didnt fix the problem, then i tried a fresh windows install, still didnt fix it.Not sure..i sort of just put up with it now..lol =\


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 7, 2013)

jgunning said:


> Yea I tried reinstalling the game..didnt fix the problem, then i tried a fresh windows install, still didnt fix it.Not sure..i sort of just put up with it now..lol



Well, like I implied, it matters a lot what driver you use and how you install them, esp with AMD. Far Cry 3 is a game that has seen lots of driver updates. Without divulging that info it's kinda hard to help you.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 7, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Well, like I implied, it matters a lot what driver you use and how you install them, esp with AMD. Far Cry 3 is a game that has seen lots of driver updates. Without divulging that info it's kinda hard to help you.



what do you mean what driver are you using?for what?my graphics card, my mb, my mouse, what?!lol.

the game is patched to v1.04.
my drivers for my graphics card (ati hd 6870) are the latest drivers. 

Can you please explain what you mean?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2013)

jgunning said:


> what do you mean what driver are you using?for what?my graphics card, my mb, my mouse, what?!lol.
> 
> the game is patched to v1.04.
> my drivers for my graphics card (ati hd 6870) are the latest drivers.
> ...



you say 'latest' graphics drivers. please give the actual version number, because theres very high odds you have old ones.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> you say 'latest' graphics drivers. please give the actual version number, because theres very high odds you have old ones.



Im running catalyst drivers v13.1

google and ati tell me they are the latest..?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2013)

jgunning said:


> Im running catalyst drivers v13.1
> 
> google and ati tell me they are the latest..?



13.2 beta 5 is the latest

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst132BetaDriver.aspx


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I meant GPU drivers, and as Mussels has said, there's been 5 beta drivers released since 13.1 WHQL, and most have fixes specifically for Far Cry 3.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 7, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Yeah I meant GPU drivers, and as Mussels has said, there's been 5 beta drivers released since 13.1 WHQL, and most have fixes specifically for Far Cry 3.



Though Im playing on XP with almost year old drivers, when I open the camera to scoop stuff I see anomalies like little stars in the distance. Kinda like points of interest, the go away if I move.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 7, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> Though Im playing on XP with almost year old drivers, when I open the camera to scoop stuff I see anomalies like little stars in the distance. Kinda like points of interest, the go away if I move.



That's just the game, I see them too, and I've seen them in people's videos. Only thing I can figure is they must be intended as reflections of some kind.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> 13.2 beta 5 is the latest
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst132BetaDriver.aspx





Frag Maniac said:


> Yeah I meant GPU drivers, and as Mussels has said, there's been 5 beta drivers released since 13.1 WHQL, and most have fixes specifically for Far Cry 3.



I meant i had the latest stable drivers not beta. So you think the beta ones are worth getting do you?
I know the application profiles had fixes specifically for far cry 3's aa issues.


----------



## jgunning (Feb 7, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Yeah I meant GPU drivers, and as Mussels has said, there's been 5 beta drivers released since 13.1 WHQL, and most have fixes specifically for Far Cry 3.



Thats fair enough..However looking here http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst132BetaDriver.aspx 
it seems that it only has some fixes when running fc3 at 2560x1600 with 8xAA..doesnt it?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 8, 2013)

It's still a Far Cry 3 fix, and most if not all the other ones for FC3 were not specifically high res solutions. So please, don't get nit picky with people that are actually trying to help you. It tends to make some feel it's a pointless venture.


----------



## Henry (Feb 9, 2013)

*Looking good, wish I never sold FC3 now haha. Was a good game!*


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 9, 2013)

Henry said:


> *Looking good, wish I never sold FC3 now haha. Was a good game!*



Any reason why all of your five posts are in bold type?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2013)

to expand on the bold type thing, its not exactly going to make people cry or anything, but its considered impolite so its generally frowned upon in the forums.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah bold is for highlighting specific things. When you make every entire post bold, it kinda defeats it's purpose, just like all caps.

I had to tell a guy on one forum the other day that his all blue large fonts were not easier but impossible to read on the black background of the forum he was posting them on. I actually had to highlight everything with the mouse just to read it.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> to expand on the bold type thing, its not exactly going to make people cry or anything, but its considered impolite so its generally frowned upon in the forums.



He may be at work when he posts  as many companies have a caps lock when postings outside there servers...........
 On a seperate note, im 2/3 through my second run of this game. I got to where the russian guy says there's  no turning back so I exited that part, and Im garthering Relic's as I want to see if there is some kinda of reward for getting them all(plus I got a lot of time to waste). I have about 80 something of the 120 total, many r hidden in under ground caves and some require you to dive under water to get to the cave.....
 Im having a blast even if its in XP!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 18, 2013)

@jagger,
It was in reference to bolded type, not caps.

If you're referring to Sam, he's German, not Russian. 

I gave up searching for some of the relics at first, then I got better at finding them via little map features.

The ARM Signature sniper rifle unlocks after 20 relics, but I'm not sure if there's a reward for getting them all, I never have.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 18, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> @jagger,
> It was in reference to bolded type, not caps.
> 
> If you're referring to Sam, he's German, not Russian.
> ...



I see about the type,I was close!!!

Im at 115 of 120 like you said I found the map tweaks which makes finding them a lot eaiser. Unless the high light decides to  stop working when you get close. Some r very easy, so far I got untouchable sringe, and exrtta killing power plus I have 120 rutsack spots or whateva they call it.
Soon Ill head to my last missions, and have more input.....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 18, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> I see about the type,I was close!!!



The expression "Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades" comes to mind. LOL


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 18, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> The expression "Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades" comes to mind. LOL



Ahhhh
 Finally someone with a sence of humor! Ill stick to this section as apperently I know nothing of Amp's , and voltage......(more humor).
 OK first Ill correct my other post as the slot in my rutsack are 96 not 120 as I reported. I have 118 of the total 120 relic's and I can not for the life of me find the last two, I think there hidden by other Icon's on the map.
 I also notice that the A.I. come after me much faster now as they seem to also elevate there game according to mine.
 So far I noticed I have "TOUCH Of DEATH" and "UNTOUCHABLE" in the sirenge witch are added when im not sure but I wanted to add that incase someone reads this..........
Thanks for the Humor!!!!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 18, 2013)

I never saw an interest in getting ALL the relics, but I do know the tactics to use. Try marking then exploring small black features near a marked relic or just any you think you haven't explored if you see no relic icon showing. They are usually small cave openings. Also try checking smalls pools of water, they sometimes have underwater caves openings.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Frag

10 Relics= Signature Weapon BULL/ M133 shotgun

20 Relics=AMR 

30 Relics=Untouchable

40 Relics=Touch Of Death (TOD)

60 Relics= Ill up date and clean this up as my 20 crack phone sucks for cruzing the net......

NOTE: you should collect the #1 spider relic ASAP, as it is NOT on the Map and is only visible UNTIL you deal with VAAS at witch time a invisible wall goes up in front of it.
 You can find the #1 Relic in the cave under Dr. Earnhearts Mansion. Near water, on the same side with the boat that Jason's friends try to repair, is a boat wreck. Climbing near it player,s enter a new area, in there on the left side you will find #1 Spider Relic.....Also there is a Black Bear in the cave so be ready to fend him off

 Ill update this latter from my desk top computer....


----------

